# Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nein, ich will hier nicht wieder was schlechtmachen, nur weil ich keine Ahnung habe.... #d

Wo liegen für Euch die Vorteile einer Multirolle gegenüber einer Stationärrolle, wenn es nicht um schwere Spinfischen (z.B. Jerken), sondern ums leichte/mittlere Spinfischen geht???
Rechtfertigen die Vorteile eine deratige Anschaffung oder haltet Ihr soetwas für eine reine Modeerscheinung?

Hauptargument *für* die Multi ist meiner Meinung nach das Befischen klarer Gewässer. Dort kann mit dickeren (dehnungsarmen) und dadurch leider auch recht steifen Mono/FC-Schnüren geworfen werden, mit denen man bei einer Stationärrolle Probleme hätte.

Wurfweite und Köderspektrum sprechen meiner Ansicht nach eindeutig *gegen* die Baitcaster!


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Modeerscheinung


  Warum/wieso/weßhalb:
  ich habe mit dem Spinnfischen vor etwa 20 Jahren angefangen, damals gabs für mich nur eine olle Nottinghamrolle von meinem Vater, hat wunderbar gehalten und auch lange Zeit ihre Dienste verrichtet. Blinker dran, Spinner waren damals noch nicht so in Mode bei uns und auch etwas schwer zu bekommen., und ab die Luzi. Jetzt hier in Deutschland habe ich mit paar gescheite Stationärrollen besorgt und muß sagen das es wunderbar geht. Sie halten und bei entsprechender Wartung (reinigen und fetten) hat man lange was von. Meine Shimano hielt gute 8 Jahre Dauereinsatz stand, tut sie wahrscheinlich immer noch nur ich fand es war Zeit für was neues und hab die bei ebay verkloppt.


  Ist ja nicht so das man kein KuKö fischen betrieben hat bevor jemand auf die Idee kam die Multirolle dafür einzusetzen.

  Jeder Raubfischangler den ich kenne setzt genau so wie ich eine Stationärrolle ein, egal ob am Meer oder am Süßwasser. Ich kenne einen von Balzer und er schüttelt nur mit dem Kopf wenn einer damit kommt das er eine Multi fürs KuKö nehmen will.

  [FONT=&quot]Big Game ist eine etwas andere Sache, da rechtfertigt sich das aber doch nicht bei normalen Kunstködern...[/FONT]


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Modeerscheinung
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]


 
Mich erstaunen momentan auch die Aussagen von Jürgen Haese, der für normale Jerken auch eher zu einer Stationärrolle rät....#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mich erstaunen momentan auch die Aussagen von Jürgen Haese, der für normale Jerken auch eher zu einer Stationärrolle rät....#c




 ganz einfach: 

  warum etwas neues einsetzen wenn man beste Ergebnisse auch mit dem althergebrachten erzielen kann?

  Ich denke das die Fängigkeit bei beiden Rollen gleich ist, oder kennt wer nen Fisch der sich auf eine bestimmte Marke festgelegt hat? Falls ja PN an mich, ich rede mal tacheles mit dem Fisch. 

  Die Multirolle hat sicherlich Ihre Vorteile und Reize aber ist im Verglich zur Stationärrolle wesentlich unhandlicher (sofern man von Deinem Vorhaben ausgeht starke Mono auf weite Distanzen zu bringen). die Würfe sind mit der Stationärolle IMHO wesentlich leichter, sie ist unten angebracht und tariert sich durch das eigene Gewicht aus und muß nicht durch die eigene Hand noch stabilisiert werden... Starke Mono ist zu steif für meine Zielfische, die lassen schneller los als ich reinhauen kann. Daher nimmt man eine geflochtene und hat entsprechend Ruhe.

  Alles Geschmackssachen , aber m.M. nach ist es eine Modeerscheinung.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ...
> Die Multirolle hat sicherlich Ihre Vorteile und Reize ...


 
Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Bei optimalen Bedingungen (ideales Ködergewicht und passende Rute, genug Platz zum Werfen und nicht all zu weite Wurfdistanz) ist das Baitcasten schon eine Offenbahrung, sowie auch sehr entspannend und auch schick!


----------



## don_king (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> die Würfe sind mit der Stationärolle IMHO wesentlich leichter, sie ist unten angebracht und tariert sich durch das eigene Gewicht aus und muß nicht durch die eigene Hand noch stabilisiert werden




Das ist Gewöhnungs- und Übungssache!
Bei einem kleinen Baitcaster hat man keine Probleme dass die Rolle wegkippen will.

Die grössten Nachteile der Multi sind die Wurfweite und das Werfen von sehr leichten Ködern.
Der Rest ist Übungssache was halt etwas länger dauert als mit der Stationärrolle.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi!
Ich habe nur eine Multi eine Calcutta 251.
Einen Aspekt sollte man nicht unbedacht lassen.
Diese Rolle fische ich seit 8 Jahren oft und sie hat keinerlei spürbaren Verschleiss.
Die von mir paralell benutzen Shim. Ultegra, Stradic, TP fühlen sich irgendwann ausgenudelt an. Spiel an der Kurbel bzw. im Getriebe. Wenn ich mal so überlege ist ne Calcutta für 200 Schleifen im Vergleich zu ner TP für 200 Schleifen ein Schnäppchen. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mit Jerkbaits fische also keine Spinnköder über 40 Gramm benutze. Da könnte das evtl. anders aussehen. 

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Naja, ich angle sehr gerne mit Multis ohne Schnurführung (notfalls ausbauen, bringt richtig Wurfweite, zudem geht dieSchnurführung dann auch nicht kaputt )

Wichtig für die Wurfweite ist eine möglichst optimale Abstimmung von Rute, Rolle und Schnur undder richtige Wurfstil.

Oft (nicht immer!) haben kleine Multis bessere Bremsen als Stationäre.

Der Schnurbogen beim Wurf ist wesentlich kleiner als bei der Stationären, man hat da (gerade auch bei Gummiködern) schneller Kontakt zum Köder.

Die Wurfweite leidet nicht so sehr, wenn etwas Schnur auf der Rolle fehlt.

Letztendlich bleibt es aber eben Geschmackssache........


----------



## plattform7 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Modeerscheinung





Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ganz einfach:
> 
> warum etwas neues einsetzen wenn man beste Ergebnisse auch mit dem althergebrachten erzielen kann?



Da widersprichst Du dir imho ein wenig selbst... Warum hast Du dir eine Stationärrolle zugelegt und nicht weiter mit deiner Nottinghamrolle gefischt? Modeerscheinung? Du warst doch zufrieden damit  ...

Genauso sieht es auch bei Baitcastern aus. Viele verspühren einfach ein Verlangen danach, etwas neues auszuprobieren. Ich bin ja auch noch relativ "jungfreulich", was die Baitcaster angeht. Klar werfe ich bei bestimmten Bedingungen mit einer Stationärten bissel weiter, aber nun gut, in anderen Situationen ist eine Baitcaster besser handhabbar... EIn Paar Punkte wären meiner Meinung die folgenden:

bessere Köderkontrolle
bauartbedingte Langlebigkeit
wie burn schon sagte, Verwendung steiferer Schnüre weniger problematisch
zielgenauere Würfe
Ich denke, alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Und die Innovationen und Einführung neuer Produkte treibt das ganze ja voran, sonst würden heute noch alle mit Nottinghamrollen fischen...

Und eins steht schon mal fest - mit ´ner Baitcaster sieht man um längen cooler am Ufer aus :q:q:q


----------



## J-son (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mich erstaunen momentan auch die Aussagen von Jürgen Haese, der für normale Jerken auch eher zu einer Stationärrolle rät....#c



Meinst Du das Video von J. Haese? Da sagt er nämlich nur, dass es "nicht unbedingt eine Multi" sein muss...er empfiehlt nicht wirklich die Stationärrolle zum jerken. Er benutzt ja selbst auch eine Multi in dem Video. Im Grossen und Ganzen benutzen wohl die meisten Jerker eine Multi, aber um auszuprobieren ob einem diese Art der Angelei gefällt, tut's eine Kaffeemühle allemal. Hab' selber 2 Multis, aber ausser zum jerken oder wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, würde ich nie eine mit ans Wasser nehmen.
Wenn Du allerdings vom Boot aus fischst, wüsste ich nicht wieseo eine Multi das Köderspektrum beeinflussen soll, Du kannst - wie bei'ner Stationärrolle auch - jeden Köder damit führen, und im Drill ist eine Multirolle nochmal ein ganz kleines bisschen direkter (keine Umlenkung, zwei Fixpunkte auf der Achse) als die stationäre.
Fazit: von 20 mal angeln gehen, hab' ich höchstens einmal die Multi mit am Wasser...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich finde das ist eher ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen, beide schmecken mir|kopfkrat
Ich liebe Stationär beim Gufieren oder beim Fischen mit Spinnern oder anderen Baits die eher geradlinig eingekurbelt werden wollen. Bei Ködern denen man über die Rutenspitze (Jerken, Twitchen oder von mir aus auch Zupfen) ein Eigenleben einhauchen kann, ist der Baitcaster meine erste Wahl, besserer Köderkontakt und schonend fürs Handgelenk.
Das Argument der verminderten Wurfweite kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, da mit der richtigen Gerätezusammenstellung, der passenden Einstellung der Multi und einer gewissen Wurftechnik, gleiche Wurfdistanzen möglich sind, auch mit Ködern unter 10 Gramm. Es gibt da sicherlich keine Kombi die alles kann
Zur Modeerscheinung....in skandinavischen Ländern und in den USA wird seit Jahrzehnten erfolgreich mit Multis gefischt:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> ...Ich liebe Stationär beim Gufieren oder beim Fischen mit Spinnern oder anderen Baits die eher geradlinig eingekurbelt werden wollen...



Klar beim Gufieren ist die Multi aufgrund aufgrund des niedrigeren Schnureinzuges nicht so toll. Bei Ködern, die nicht gejerkt/getwitcht werden kann natürlich mit einer Baitcaster gefischt werden. Sinnig muss dies jedoch nicht unbedingt sein.

Ganz anders ist es jedoch, wenn man Crankbaits hat, bei denen sich gerne die Drillinge im Vorfach verfangen - da ist aufgrund der besseren Streckung der Schnur die Baitcaster besser!



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei Ködern denen man über die Rutenspitze (Jerken, Twitchen oder von mir aus auch Zupfen) ein Eigenleben einhauchen kann, ist der Baitcaster meine erste Wahl, besserer Köderkontakt und schonend fürs Handgelenk...



Vom Jerken reden wir doch garnicht... da derartigen Ködergewichten ist für mich die Baitcaster auch die allererste bzw. alleinige Wahl!



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Argument der verminderten Wurfweite kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, da mit der richtigen Gerätezusammenstellung, der passenden Einstellung der Multi und einer gewissen Wurftechnik, gleiche Wurfdistanzen möglich sind, auch mit Ködern unter 10 Gramm...



Das mag ich so nicht ganz glauben!! #d
War letztens am Baggersee...Wurfbedingen waren 1a. Geworfen wurde mit Baitcaster+dazu abgestimmtem Crankbait (ca. 13 Gramm) und entsprechender Baitcaster-Rute (6" 6 Inch), gepaart mit 12LB Mono. Danach wurde der der Köder mit 2500er Stationärrolle, 270er Spinrute und 10LB Mono geworfen....die Wurfweite der Baitcaster war in etwa 2/3!




			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es gibt da sicherlich keine Kombi die alles kann...



Das zum Thema Köderspektrum beim Baitcasten...



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zur Modeerscheinung....in skandinavischen Ländern und in den USA wird seit Jahrzehnten erfolgreich mit Multis gefischt...



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass da auch viel mehr vom Boot gefischt wird. Vom Boot würd ich auch nur Baitcasten.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



J-son schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Video von J. Haese? Da sagt er nämlich nur, dass es "nicht unbedingt eine Multi" sein muss...er empfiehlt nicht wirklich die Stationärrolle zum jerken. Er benutzt ja selbst auch eine Multi in dem Video. Im Grossen und Ganzen benutzen wohl die meisten Jerker eine Multi, aber um auszuprobieren ob einem diese Art der Angelei gefällt, tut's eine Kaffeemühle allemal. Hab' selber 2 Multis, aber ausser zum jerken oder wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, würde ich nie eine mit ans Wasser nehmen.
> Wenn Du allerdings vom Boot aus fischst, wüsste ich nicht wieseo eine Multi das Köderspektrum beeinflussen soll, Du kannst - wie bei'ner Stationärrolle auch - jeden Köder damit führen, und im Drill ist eine Multirolle nochmal ein ganz kleines bisschen direkter (keine Umlenkung, zwei Fixpunkte auf der Achse) als die stationäre.
> Fazit: von 20 mal angeln gehen, hab' ich höchstens einmal die Multi mit am Wasser...



War das Haese-Video sowie auch ein Beitrag im Blinker (glaub ich). Zum Jerken nehm ich auch Calcutta und Chronarch...keine Rede.

So wenig nimmst Du die Baitcaster her? Naja, ist halt alles Situationsabhängig. Hätt ich überall gut befischbare Uferpartien und müsste dabei zu weit werfen würd ich nur baitcasten.


----------



## polli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich fische 19 von 20 mal mit der Multi.
Grund: Ziefisch Hecht im (schmalen) Vereinsweiher.
Köder: Jerks und Wobbler (Neudeutsch Crankbaits#d) aber auch "Softbaits" Und "Softjerks".
Wurfweite: Ich komm mit der Multi bis rüber ans andere Ufer, weiter zu werfen ist nicht unbedingt sinnig|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
Köderführung: Alles was getwitcht, gejerkt oder sonst gedingst wird ist mit der Baitcaster besser zu führen, weil anhaltend Perücken unterdrückt werden.
Zum Gufieren nehm ich die Stationärrolle, ebenso bei leichten Wobblern. Einfach weils besser geht.
Der Drill ist mit ner kurzen Spinne und Multi durch nix zu toppen..... Da geht mir jedesmal fast einer ab dabei.....
Ansonsten:
Ich habe mittlerweile eine ausgesprochene Allergie gegen Anglismen...


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@burn77
Ich mag dein Posting hier nicht Satz für Satz interpretieren.
Was du zum Spektrum der Ködergewichte zu wissen glaubst, überlasse ich dir ohne das weiter zu kommentieren.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> @burn77
> Ich mag dein Posting hier nicht Satz für Satz interpretieren.
> Was du zum Spektrum der Ködergewichte zu wissen glaubst, überlasse ich dir ohne das weiter zu kommentieren.
> Gruss Reiner#h



Da macht man sich einmal ein bisschen Arbeit und dann ists auch nicht recht. Schade...

Das was ich geschrieben hab, glaube ich nicht zu wissen, sondern weiss ich...habs ja getestet. Boardie "moped" war mit dabei und kanns bezeugen! )


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Dart
ich stimme dir voll zu!
Burn...das mit der Wurfweite hatten wir wohl schon oder?????
Ich werfe mit der Baitcaster die Lures genauso weit wie mit der statio unter Umständen sogar weiter....
Du vergleichst bei Deiner Weitenjagd auch wieder Äpfel und Birnen eine 270iger rute hat einen ganz anderen hebel als ne 200?????Baitcaster (ist Deine Cyclone noch nicht mal oder????)


----------



## polli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ruhig bleiben.
Es geht um ein Hobby...#h


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> @burn77
> Ich mag dein Posting hier nicht Satz für Satz interpretieren.
> Was du zum Spektrum der Ködergewichte zu wissen glaubst, überlasse ich dir ohne das weiter zu kommentieren.
> Gruss Reiner#h


 

du kennst burns Blechpeitschen Baitcaster Combo nicht


.....5-100gr.....alles ideal zu werfen und vor allem ideal zu fischen....


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Dart
> ich stimme dir voll zu!
> Burn...das mit der Wurfweite hatten wir wohl schon oder?????
> Ich werfe mit der Baitcaster die Lures genauso weit wie mit der statio unter Umständen sogar weiter....
> Du vergleichst bei Deiner Weitenjagd auch wieder Äpfel und Birnen eine 270iger rute hat einen ganz anderen hebel als ne 200?????Baitcaster (ist Deine Cyclone noch nicht mal oder????)



Klar ist das die Cyclone gewesen (mit gleichnamigen Köder). Dachte Du wärst der, der die ganzen Megabass-Angaben auswändig kennt!! :q
Ach bevor ichs vergesse...der Thread hat eh nur den Zweck, dass ich Dich von der Daiko abbringe, damit Du sie mir schenken kannst....Du alter Stinker! #h


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

p.s.
Haese empfieht keine statios für die jerkerei, sondern er sagt dass es mit ner stabilen auch geht womit er dutrchaus recht hat....es soll einzig und alleine dazu dienen herauszufinden ob man das jerken/Twitchen überhaupt mag


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

die Daiko hergeben???....niemals...
Mbass angaben ....das sind zu viele um die auswendig zu kennen, muss da schon mal nachschauen....
zum Thema....
bei schlechten bedingungen (z.B. Windverhältnissen, greife ich schon sehr gerne auf ne Statio zurück, gerade bei leichten Ködern), auch habe ich meine statio dabei wenn ich nicht unbedingt weiß was mich am Wasser erwartet (zwecks Einsatz diverser Köder), wenn ich mich aber schon mal "verzockt " habe was die bedingungen angingen, war ich durchaus auch in der Lage mit ner Baitcaster zu guffieren, oder mit ner VHF 75WG einen 79er Squirrel zu fischen. Habe dan zwar innerlich geflucht aber es ging durchaus passabel....


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da macht man sich einmal ein bisschen Arbeit und dann ists auch nicht recht. Schade...
> 
> Das was ich geschrieben hab, glaube ich nicht zu wissen, sondern weiss ich...habs ja getestet. Boardie "moped" war mit dabei und kanns bezeugen! )


Hi Börnie
Bevor wir hier einen Quark endlos durchkauen, von dem wir beide sicherlich schon vorher das Ergebniss kennen, sollte eher der Thrill Baitcaster, wie geil ist das denn, diskutiert werden.
Bussi Reiner:l


----------



## Kay (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin zusammen

Wurfweite ist für mich völlig irrelevant, obwohl ich Rainer absolut zustimme. Weitentechnisch habe ich keine Probleme. Für mich ist nur die Weite interessant, bei der ich meinen Kunstköder noch effektiv fischen (heisst: fühlen, führen, beinflussen) kann. Und diese Weite habe ich mit einer leichten Baitcastercombo allemal. 

Ein Punkt ist mir allerdings sehr wichtig. Das zielgenaue Werfen ist mit einer gut abgestimmten kurzen Baitcastercombo nach meinem Empfinden um Längen besser als bei einer Stationärrollencombo. Allein das leichte kontrollierte Abbremsen während des Wurfes, der etwas langsamere Bewegungs- und Wurfablauf und das dadurch sogar mögliche leichte Ausrichten im Wurf ist ein echter Bringer. Macht das mal mit einer Stationärrollencombo.  

Zum Ködergewicht: Alles was unter 4gr. wiegt macht wirklich keinen Spass mehr, alles über 100gr. allerdings auch nicht. 


Gruss Kay


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

jep Kay....
du kennst das ja ....
"Der dickste fisch steht immer am anderen Ufer"|supergri|supergri|supergri
es werden die Köder voll rausgehauen was das zeug hält (um dann den Köder weder zu spüren noch kontrollieren zu können)....sehe ich jeden tag am wasser...
wobei das gute leigt so nahe...sprich vor den eigenen Füssen, natürlich nur wenn man sich dementsprechen dem Wasser nähert|supergri
ansonsten ist es einfach schön (zu den besagten Vorteilen) mit ner Multi zu fischen und vor allem zu drillen, voller Fischkontakt!!!!einfch cooles feeling...
übrigens ihr soltet mal die DC7 fischen ...von wegen aufspulgeschwindigkeit und so.....


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> Ein Punkt ist mir allerdings sehr wichtig. Das zielgenaue Werfen ist mit einer gut abgestimmten kurzen Baitcastercombo nach meinem Empfinden um Längen besser als bei einer Stationärrollencombo. Allein das leichte kontrollierte Abbremsen während des Wurfes, der etwas langsamere Bewegungs- und Wurfablauf und das dadurch sogar mögliche leichte Ausrichten im Wurf ist ein echter Bringer. Macht das mal mit einer Stationärrollencombo.


Hi Kay
Das erstere ist sicher ne Frage der Übung und Gewohnheit, ich werfe sicher mit der Baitcaster genau so treffgenau wie ungenau mit der Statio
Das zielgenaue Abremsen ist absolut genial und das mag ich nicht mehr missen#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Kay (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@Rainer: 


> einfch cooles feeling...


Jo...#6...Du sagst es. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

@Dart:


> genau so treffgenau wie ungenau mit der Statio


Du hast Recht. Ich bezog mich da zu sehr auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit längeren Ruten. Mit einer leichten, kurzen Stationärcombo geht das sicher auch. Aber dieser spezielle (ich weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken kann), stabilere Schnurkontakt zwischen Köder und Rolle in Verbindung mit dem Abbremsen ist das I-Tüpfelchen. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> ...
> Bussi Reiner:l



Bussi?? Ach, ich wollt ja eh nächstes Jahr mal nach Tailand! rrrrhhhh!!!!

@rainer: Gerade bei Wind ist baitcasting mit Mono vorne mit dabei...zumindest lt. bass.jp |rolleyes

Und zum Thema "Hecht vor den Füssen"...warum dann Bisse in der Seemitte nach Weitwürfen (mit Statio) nach den ersten 5 Kurbelumdrehungen???... passiert bei den "Vergleichstest".

Aber da Du ja ganz andere Gewässer befischt, vergleichst Du wohl auch ab und zu Äpfel mit Birnen! |supergri


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> (ich weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken kann), stabilere Schnurkontakt zwischen Köder und Rolle in Verbindung mit dem Abbremsen ist das I-Tüpfelchen.
> 
> Gruss Kay


Du hast das schon richtig ausgedrückt#6 bzw. mir fallen auch keine besseren Beschreibungen ein:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bussi?? Ach, ich wollt ja eh nächstes Jahr mal nach Tailand! rrrrhhhh!!!!


Xsorry, aber 99,9 % bmeiner Postings in diesem oder anderen Foren, haben nullkommagarnix mit meinem Leben und Angeln in Thailand zu tun...was sollen mir deine Worte sagen?:l
Immer noch mit nem dicken, virtuellen Schmatzer, Reiner


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Da widersprichst Du dir imho ein wenig selbst... Warum hast Du dir eine Stationärrolle zugelegt und nicht weiter mit deiner Nottinghamrolle gefischt? Modeerscheinung? Du warst doch zufrieden damit  ...



Sofern Du den Post komplett gelesen hast solltest Du gemerkt haben das ich die in einem anderem Land hatte, als ich nach D kam war nix mit angeln, da hatte ich andere Sachen zu tun. Für den Preis einer gescheiter Nottinghamrolle kriegst hier 2 sehr gute Stationärrollen. Nen Goldesel hab ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## plattform7 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@Denni_lo

Hehe, darum geht es ja nicht...  Es geht darum, sich auf etwas neues einzulassen und mit dem Fortschritt der Technik mitzugehen, auch wenn man mit alten Sachen zufrieden war... Es gibt sicherlich unterschiedliche Angler und unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu, sehr viele angeln ja noch heute mit "antiken" Sachen - ist ja auch vollkommen legitim. Eine Stationäre Rolle war ihrerzeit auch zu einem gewissen Grad eine Modeerscheinung.

Nur kann man sich kein Urteil über die Daseinsberechtigung einer Baitcaster machen, wenn man diese nicht selbst ausreichend gefischt hat.  

Ein wenig Modeerscheinung ist alles irgendwo, weil jemand das Ganze ja ins Rollen bringt und die anderen "nachaffen" und das auch geil finden :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

wie kann man nicht, man kann da man eine Multi hat und auch mal fischt. Nur ich finde halt ne Stationärrolle wesentlich besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich komme wunderbar mit nur-Stationär aus, und das mindestens bis zur 40lbs Schnurklasse. Seit den kleinen stabilen Spinnrollen ist es auch nicht mehr unhandlich, die Zeit der Klötze ist vorbei. Mit der richtigen angepaßten Schnur kann eine Stationäre auch mehr als man glaubt, so sind extra-zuwenig-Schnurfüllung zum Bremsen  oder Fingerbremse genauso machbar, damit sich ein langer Wobbler nicht vertüdelt, und er fliegt so weiter bei korrekter Landung.
An stabilen Stationären habe ich die mit der alten Klinke ausgestattet noch genügend in Vorrat, die halten mindestens soviel aus wie eine Multi mit gleicher Schnurfassung. 

Erst die wirkliche Tiefsee+BigGame-Klasse kann ich mit den vorhandenen Stationären nicht mehr beangeln, aber das tue ich ja auch nicht. 

Die Vorteile für die Stationäre sehe ich in:

- Einfach in jeder Position zu werfen.
- Das Ködergewicht ist ziemlich egal, ob 1g oder 150g.
- Ich muß nichts einstellen oder justieren.
- Es gibt praktisch keine Wurfprobleme, wie Überreißen, Überlaufen etc.
- Man kann leicht die Spule wechseln und das tue ich auch waidlich, die jeweils passende Schnur oder Bespulung funzt weit besser.
- Ich kann schneller einholen, Zeit gespart.
- Der Drill ist narrensicherer mit der Stationärbremse, da kann nichts schiefgehen, verstellen etc. .
- Der Rollenanbau hängend mit stabilen Schwerpunkt ist mir lieber und angenehmer, vor allem weniger belastend was immer wichtiger wird.
- Die stehende Beringung find ich blöde, wenn sie bei gebogener Rute die Schnur über den Blank schleifen läßt - oder man muß ganz viele Ringe anbauen und dann wird die Rute schwerfälliger durch den Ringballast.

Also: ich habs schon ein paar mal mit Multi probiert, aber ich bleib bei Stationär, denn Simplicity Rulez! :m


----------



## polli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hhhm.
Ich sehe das sehr emotional:
Ich bin drei oder viermal mit der Multi angeln gewesen. Da hat mich einfach nur doe Präzision der Wurfweitenregelung fasziniert. Als sich dann ein Automatismus eingestellt hat, die Müdigkeit in den Gelenken beseitigt hat (Ich habe einfach nich "weich"gegriifen, mich verkrampft..) und die ersten Erfolge eingestellt hatten war ich völlig hin und weg.
Was ist geiler als ein Wurf unter die Büsche dort?
Die Stelle riecht nach Hecht. Zwei Schläge, Pause. Beim nächsten "Schlag" sehe ich den Hecht auf den Jerk zuschießen und es knallt. Adrenalin pur.
Stimmt.
Geht auch mit der Stationären.
Nur mit der Mutti ist das viel geiler.
Ich bin dahingehend ein Fetischist:
Wenns mehr Spaß macht, kann man es doch auch haben, oder?
Und: Ja, ich gebe (zu) viel für mein Getackel aus. Deshalb habe ich für jede Situation das passende Getackel. Multi und Stationär.
Aber nur Spinn und Fliege:m:m:m


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> Xsorry, aber 99,9 % bmeiner Postings in diesem oder anderen Foren, haben nullkommagarnix mit meinem Leben und Angeln in Thailand zu tun...was sollen mir deine Worte sagen?:l
> Immer noch mit nem dicken, virtuellen Schmatzer, Reiner


 
Nur, dass wir uns wieder ganz doll lieb haben! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



plattform7 schrieb:


> @Denni_lo
> 
> Hehe, darum geht es ja nicht...  Es geht darum, sich auf etwas neues einzulassen und mit dem Fortschritt der Technik mitzugehen, auch wenn man mit alten Sachen zufrieden war... Es gibt sicherlich unterschiedliche Angler und unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu, sehr viele angeln ja noch heute mit "antiken" Sachen - ist ja auch vollkommen legitim. Eine Stationäre Rolle war ihrerzeit auch zu einem gewissen Grad eine Modeerscheinung.


 
Also dass eins klar ist - ich will hier niemanden seine Baitcaster madig machen. Nein! Das ist nicht meine Absicht. Ich selber fische ebenfalls sehr gerne mit meinen Multirollen und das auch erfolgreich.
Und um noch einen drauf zu setzen: Das Handling mit der Multi in Verbindung mit der dazupassenden Rute ist nicht nur geil, sondern auch geiler als die equivalente Statio-Combo! :k

Dies trifft wiederum jedoch nur bei optimalen Bedingungen für die Multirolle zu:
- perfekte Abstimmung Rolle+Rute+Köder(+Schnur)
- keine "Weitwürfe" im niedrigen WG-Bereich notwendig
- ausreichender Platz zum Werfen

Um auf´s Werfen und insbesondere "den nötigen Platz" näher einzugehen noch kurz, was ich damit meine: Insbesonder bei Gewässern mit Hechten ist es ja notwendig ein entsprechendes Stahlvorfach zu verwenden (ca. 40 cm). Diese 40 cm baumeln dann immer etwas störend unter der Rutenspitze herum. Angelt man nun an einem Ufer, welches überhängende Äste und/oder eine hohe Ufervegetation hat, dann ist die Kacke am dampfen. Rainer denk jetzt natürlich schon wieder "dicke Fische sind gleich vor den Füssen"... da stimm ich bei 50 % unserer Gewässer auch mit Ihm überein. Also was liegt näher, als den Köder zu "pitchen". No problem...1000 mal in den Videos gesehen... 1000 mal selber am Wasser gemacht. Aber was ist Eure Untergrenze des "pitchbaren" Ködergewichtes. Bei mir sind das (und das ist natürlich ganz erheblich von Rute+Rolle abhängig) so ca. 13 Gramm (grob geschätzt). Alles was darunter ist führt spätestens beim dritten mal zu Backlashes und lautem Fluchen.

Ich bin jetzt beispielsweise an einem unserer schönen Altwasser unterwegs. Die Räuber stehen allesamt an der etwa 6 Meter vom Ufer entfernten Kante und näher. Ich pirsche mich ans Ufer, möchte erst links und rechts am Ufer entlang werfen und dann fächerförmig die Kante abfischen. Guter Plan, oder? Tja, wären da nicht die von oben herunter hängenden Äste, das mannshohe Schilf und mein 76er Squirrel mit 8 Gramm (entsprechendes momentanes Ködersprektrum der Räuber), den ich so garnicht beim Pitchen da hinbekomme wo er hinsoll. Ich versuche also irgendwie über-Kopf ein paar Würfe zu machen, fange auch eventuell den ein oder anderen Räuber, habe aber sicher auch den ein oder anderen Räuber nicht anwerfen können, welchen ich mit einem Unterhandwurf mit der Stationärrolle leicht hätte anwerfen können.

Gehts denn nur mir so?


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hast ja recht!
Nur brauch ich das bei meinem Gewässer seltener, und dann fische ich fast nur mit Jerks, und die kann ich auch mit dem Unterhandwurf hinschlenzen...
Wenn ich an ein unbekanntes Gewässer geh, nehm ich meißt alles mit.
....Und lass dann das was ich nicht will im Auto.
Und das ist meißt die Spinnrute mit der Stationären, und hab die Jerkrute mit der Multi dabei.
Fang meinen Fisch, oder auch nicht.
Ob ich mit was anderem mehr gefangen hätte, läßt ich empirisch nicht beweisen. Deshalb ist es mir dann auch egal, denn "hätte" und "würde" sind schlechte Freunde.
Zählen tut nur der Spaß, und danach wird entschieden....


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Hast ja recht!
> Nur brauch ich das bei meinem Gewässer seltener, und dann fische ich fast nur mit Jerks, und die kann ich auch mit dem Unterhandwurf hinschlenzen...
> Wenn ich an ein unbekanntes Gewässer geh, nehm ich meißt alles mit.
> ....Und lass dann das was ich nicht will im Auto.
> ...


 
Klaro, da geh ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Meine Jerks sind auch allesamt schwer genug (über 13 Gramm :q), dass man sie ohne Backlash schon "umherschlänzen" kann. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich bin jetzt mal so dreist zu behaupten, dass man mit einer Stationärrolle - gleiche Rute, gleicher Köder und gleiche Fertigkeit vorausgesetzt - weiter, mindestens genau so zielgenau und unproblematischer werfen kann als mit der Multi. Außerdem hat man die Rute besser im Griff, was beim Drill von schweren Fischen ein erheblicher Vorteil ist. 
Beim Schleppangeln hat die Multi lediglich den Vorteil, bei leichterem Gewicht stabiler zu sein. 
Alles andere sind subjektive Vorlieben, die aber natürlich jedem zugestanden werden müssen. 
Was nun " besser " ist, muß sich jeder selbst beantworten. 

Ralf


----------



## schroe (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> Gehts denn nur mir so?



Nein Börnie,
.....geht auch anderen so.

Bei mir ist eine 270cm lange Rute auch länger als eine 198cm und bietet damit auch wieder eine ganz andere Performance (mal vorteilhaft, ein anderes mal eben nicht).|supergri

8gr sind bei mir auch 8gr.|supergri

10lbs Schnur unterscheidet sich (bei gleichem Hersteller) auch bei mir von der 12er.:q

Was die Vorzüge und Nachteile einer Baitcaster betrifft, denke ich, haben Dart, Rainer, PF7 und natürlich auch und besonders, polli und Kay hier aufgeführt. 
Ich würde zusätzlich, bei "aktiver" Köderführung, noch das unkompliziertere Wickeln der Schnur anführen. Locker durchhängende Monofile aufwickeln, wirkt sich bei der Statio häufig gravierender aus. Der Multi macht es nicht viel.



> das mannshohe Schilf und mein 76er Squirrel mit 8 Gramm (entsprechendes momentanes Ködersprektrum der Räuber), den ich so garnicht beim Pitchen da hinbekomme wo er hinsoll. Ich versuche also irgendwie über-Kopf ein paar Würfe zu machen, fange auch eventuell den ein oder anderen Räuber, habe aber sicher auch den ein oder anderen Räuber nicht anwerfen können, welchen ich mit einem Unterhandwurf mit der Stationärrolle leicht hätte anwerfen können.



Der ein oder andere würde über einen Köderwechsel (schwerer, weniger windlastig.....) nachdenken und mit seinen jeweiligen Mitteln (sowohl technischen vorhandenen, wie auch motorischen, trainierten) den Hecht versuchen anzwerfen. Gleich, wie diese aussehen (Statio oder Multi).

Und da kommen wir an den Punkt der, ich nenne ihn mal deinen Seelenfrieden bedeutet.

Nimm das Gerät, welches du in der jeweiligen Situation deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werdend bedienen kannst.

Du gehst mit dir selber Angeln und mußt mit *dir*, deinem Gerät und deinen Fertigkeiten selber zufrieden sein. Nicht mit dem Können oder dem Gerät anderer.
Gleich ob Statio oder Multi.
Soll heissen: Geh hin und fang deinen Hecht im Schilf, bei üppigem Uferbewuchs mit *deiner* Methode.
Wenn der Japaner (steht jetzt mal stellvertretend für einen geübten "Werfer") den Fisch mit der Alphas anwerfen würde, wüßtest du, dass es praktisch funktioniert, hilft dir aber auch für den Moment nicht weiter.

Ein halbes Jahr später, vielleicht um die ein oder andere Erfahrung reicher, vielleicht mit der ein oder anderen Übung etwas besser vertraut, sieht die Sache dann wieder ganz anders aus. 
Drei Jahre später, hast du dann vielleicht schon ostasiatisch geprägte Gesichtszüge.|supergri

Ich schreib das nicht um dich zu ärgern,..... ich schreib es, weil es anderen, mich eingeschlossen auch so geht.

Hast du schonmal übers Fliegenfischen nachgedacht, Börnie.:q


----------



## Hechtchris (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Der zweck meiner Calcutta ist für mich Hohe ködergewichte werfen und einholen ohne mühen zu können !

Wer öfter mit 100 g oder mehr fischt wird wissen was ich meine !

Mit stationär einfach kein spaß ....


Auserdem finde ich das man mit einer Multi oder Baitcaster bei gekonntem einsatz im sommer viel schneller große flächen abfischt ! ......


----------



## plattform7 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@burn

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, gerade der Unterhandwurf, ein bissel seitlich, ist der Wurf, mit dem ich bereits nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase am besten klar komme. Auch wenn meine Antares, vom Wurfgewicht her, bei einem 76er Squirell auch nicht optimal ist und ich mich dabei an der untersten Grenze des Machbaren befinde, ist das mit Abstand mein liebster Köder und da ich damit sehr viel Zeit verbringe, ist die Wurfperformance bereits soweit optimiert, dass ich ihn (Squirell) genauso weit und präzise, wie die köder der 15 Gramm-Klasse werfen kann. Also alles eine Frage der Übung. 

Einige Stellen sind bei mir auch extrem schwer zugänglich und bieten nur relativ wenig Platz - oft sind die erzielbaren Wurfweiten dann ein wenig geringer, als wenn ich seitlich genügend Platz zum ausholen habe - jedoch habe ich absolut keine Probleme mit Backslashes. Es muss irgendwo an deinem Wurfstill oder an dem Rollen-Setup liegen, sonst kann ich mir das nicht erklären #d zu ruckartige Beschleunigung und extrem falsch eingestellte Rolle vielleicht?

Baitcasterei ist eine Sache, die eine gewisse Eingewöhnungsphase erfordert. Ist man zu sehr ungeduldig, wird man keinen Gefallen an der Angelart finden - denn anfangs kriegt jeder Perücken - einer mehr, der andere weniger. Hat man sich jedoch ein wenig eingewöhnt, will man (ich zumindest) die Baitcaster nicht mehr missen. 

Wie viele an dieser Stelle schon sagen, wird der "Weitwurfwarn" bei einer Baitcaster egentlich total überbewertet. Meist geht es hier um die Kontrolle von außergewöhnlichen Ködern, die durch die Hand des Anglers zum Eigenleben erweckt werden. Bei sehr grossen Weiten macht es (meiner Meinung nach) wenig Sinn, diese Köder einzusetzen.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schreib das nicht um dich zu ärgern,..... ich schreib es, weil es anderen, mich eingeschlossen auch so geht.
> 
> Hast du schonmal übers Fliegenfischen nachgedacht, Börnie.:q


 
Das glaub ich Dir gerne! Nehme mir auch Deine Postings immer schön zu Herzen!
Übung macht den Meister und entschärft sicher die ein oder andere "grenzwertige" Baitcasting-Situation. Dass ich selber gerne mit der Baitcaster fische und nix gegen sie habe, hab ich schon geschrieben. Wollte nur kurz und überspitzt darstellen, worum es mir geht.

Fliegenfischen? Nachgedacht schon... aber schon mal was von "Schneewasser" im Zusammenhang mit dem Inn gehört?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> zu ruckartige Beschleunigung und extrem falsch eingestellte Rolle vielleicht?


Sind zwei der Hauptgründe in meinen Augen...

Was die erreichbare Wurfweite angeht liegt es allerdings nach meiner Ansicht auch oft an den modernen, zu harten Ruten.

Mit "weicheren" Ruten, die sich beim langsameren beschleunigen - das bei den Multis erforderlich ist - besser "aufladen", erzielt man auch größere Wurfweiten (so man sie denn unbedingt braucht....).

Davon ab stimme ich dem voll zu:


> Nimm das Gerät, welches du in der jeweiligen Situation deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werdend bedienen kannst.



Ebenso auch dem:


> Hat man sich jedoch ein wenig eingewöhnt, will man (ich zumindest) die Baitcaster nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@PF7:

Warum läufts denn eigentlich bei allen Themen immer darauf hinaus, dass ich zu blöd sein soll?? #c


----------



## plattform7 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> @PF7:
> 
> Warum läufts denn eigentlich bei allen Themen immer darauf hinaus, dass ich zu blöd sein soll?? #c



Börnie, börnie... Das habe ich doch gar nicht behauptet ;+

Ich verstehe deine Postings zu allen Baitcaster-Themen so, dass du doch in irgendeiner Art und Weise unzufrieden bist - seien es Wurfweiten, zahlreiche Backslashes oder sonst noch was. Ich bin, aufgrund meiner geringen Erfahrung, auch nicht "berechtigt", dir da gewisse Vorschläge zu machen, aber irgendwie bin ich innerlich mit meinen Fortschritten um einiges zufriedener, auch wenn ich "greenhorniger" als du auf diesem Gebiet bin. Und es soll doch irgendwo darum gehen, die Fehlerquellen bei dir zu finden oder nicht? Du kannst doch sonst so gut mit z.B. Rainers Kritik (|supergri) umgehen und bei mir machste bereits nach einem belanglosen Satz schlapp  #c

Sorry... Beleidigen wollte ich dich nicht - dann halte ich mich wohl von jetzt an am besten zurück... #h


----------



## schroe (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Mit "zu blöd sein" hat das nun wirklich nichts zu tun, Börnie.
Ich habe das Gefühl, du unterstellst dich einem Zwang den es nicht gibt.
Du machst es dir, so lese ich es, selber schwer.

Fisch deine Baitcastkombo dann, wann es dir liegt, lass sie zuhause, wenn dir die Bedingungen für die Statio vorteilhafter erscheinen.

Ich denke, dass du nach und nach immer häufiger zur Multi greifen wirst, wo du "gestern" noch die Statio bervorzugt hast.
Du die Statio aber deswegen nie ganz aus der Hand legen wirst.

Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@ Schroe & PF7:

Ist ja alles gut. Ich selber weiss, dass ich mit meinem Geräte sehr gut umgehen kann. |rolleyes Das Problem ist wohl, dass ich sehr selbstkritisch und perfektionistisch bin beim Spinfischen.

Was mich auch zu diesem Thread gebracht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass überall ein bisschen über Für und Wider von Baitcast- und Stationärrollen geschrieben wurde, aber nirgends so, als dass sich ein Suchender davon eine Hilfe versprechen könnte. Ansonsten laufen ja "meine" Threads ja auch immer sehr gut... :m

Übrigens: Ich kann mich allerdings auch nicht des Eindruckes erwähren, dass manch einer das Baitcasting auf den Thron des Spinfischens setzt, ohne andere Meinungen gelten zu lassen. Das zum Thema "Modeerscheinung", "Glorifizierung" oder auch "Elitärismus". |rolleyes


----------



## J-son (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich angle sehr gerne mit Multis ohne Schnurführung (notfalls ausbauen, bringt richtig Wurfweite, zudem geht dieSchnurführung dann auch nicht kaputt )[...]



Und die Schnur verlegst Du dann mit dem Daumen? Oder regelt sich das mehr oder weniger von alleine? |kopfkrat
Ich hab' das schon öfter mal gehört, dachte aber eigentlich immer dass die Hersteller sicher ihren Grund haben, warum sie eine Schnurverlegung einbauen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> @PF7:
> 
> Warum läufts denn eigentlich bei allen Themen immer darauf hinaus, dass ich zu blöd sein soll?? #c


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
mehr sag ich net dazu#6
ich fahre schon seit 1980 also 27 Jahre Auto und es sind einige Km die ich im Jahr zurücklege....
trotzdem würde ich den alten Niki Lauda in einem Formel 1 wagen nie und nimmer in einem rennen schlagen......
will sagen
wir KÖNNEN uns nicht mit den JAPSEN UND AMIS in Sachen Casting vergleichen, die haben die Teile schon bei der Geburt am Arm.
Ich selbst bin nicht gerade schludrig und versuche alles zu perfektionieren. Die Perfektion ist aber nur gültig für MICH und MEINE Verhältnisse. Komme ich in ner Situation mit der Baitcaster NICHT klar und habe vorher ALLES mir mögliche getan um es zu verbessern, dann nehme ich das als gegeben hin und fische dort mit der Statio. Ich versuche nicht immer alles zu hinterfragen manchmal ist es eben so und man muss die 5 auch mal gerade sein lassen. So ist das Leben Börnie
Du guckst auch zuviel Werbeviedeos in denen alles optimal abläuft, glaube nur nicht dass die anderen mit ihren Combos überall so richtig zu 100% zurecht kommen, das betrifft auch die Japaner und auch die dortigen Profis. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> Und die Schnur verlegst Du dann mit dem Daumen?


Ja


> dachte aber eigentlich immer dass die Hersteller sicher ihren Grund haben, warum sie eine Schnurverlegung einbauen.


Logo haben die nen Grund:
Mehr verkaufen, weil einfacher zu bedienen...

Ändert aber nix dran dass ne Schnurführung immer relativ anfällig ist und zudem (so man sie braucht) Wurfweite mindert...


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...Du guckst auch zuviel Werbeviedeos in denen alles optimal abläuft, glaube nur nicht dass die anderen mit ihren Combos überall so richtig zu 100% zurecht kommen, das betrifft auch die Japaner und auch die dortigen Profis. :vik:


 
Die sind dann immer mit´m Boot unterwegs und haben je Köder die entsprechende Combo dabei. Es wird also immer perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt gefischt... Köderwechsel ist (zumindest bei den Jackall Videos) ein Fremdwort.
Mit dem Boot darf ich leider nicht fischen und dass ich jedes Mal mit 5 verschiedenen Combos rumlaufe, nur um optimal zu fischen, dazu fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld. Und wenn ich´s hätte, dann wär´s mir wohl zu blöd bzw. zu anstrengend!! |supergri


----------



## Margaux (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Also nun bin ich seit ein paar Tagen aus Schweden zurück und dies ist ein schönes Einstiegsthema für mich.

Ich hatte ja schon des öfteren geschrieben, daß ich durch meinen ersten Urlaub in Schweden 1982 als 13-jähriger zum Raubfisch- und Spinnangler geworden bin.

In Schweden war es seinerzeit absolut üblich mit Multirollen auch Köder bis zu knapp unter 10 g mit einer Ambassadeur 4500 oder 5000 o.ä. zu werfen. Ich habe das damals adaptiert, mir u.a. eine Ambassadeur 5500 C zugelegt, mit der ich noch heute "baitcaste". Wobei ich am liebsten Wobbler einsetze, allerdings seltenst Köder unter 10g, eher mehr.

Für mich macht das Multiwerfen einfach Spaß. Und natürlich der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch ist genial, ohne den 90°-Winkel wie bei der Stationär. Wenn man den Dreh raus hat und die genaue Bremseinstellung für einen Köder gut eingestellt bekommt, wirft man bestimmt so weit wie mit der Stationär. Ist einfach eine Sache der Übung und des Mutes |supergri. Heute gibt es schon viel modernere kleine Multis als früher, zudem mit Linkshand (wobei ich mich an die Rechtshand gewöhnt habe). 

Ich fische selbstverständlich auch viel Stationär, aber ich habe beim Angeln immer meine kleine Multirolle im Köcher. Zum Wobblerangeln auf Hecht und Zander bspw. nehme ich fast nur die Multi.

Nur Mut #6,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die sind dann immer mit´m Boot unterwegs und haben je Köder die entsprechende Combo dabei. Es wird also immer perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt gefischt... Köderwechsel ist (zumindest bei den Jackall Videos) ein Fremdwort.
> Mit dem Boot darf ich leider nicht fischen und dass ich jedes Mal mit 5 verschiedenen Combos rumlaufe, nur um optimal zu fischen, dazu fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld. Und wenn ich´s hätte, dann wär´s mir wohl zu blöd bzw. zu anstrengend!! |supergri


 

gut erkannt börnie
was sagt dir das ganze????#c


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gut erkannt börnie
> was sagt dir das ganze????#c


 
Dass ich mal wieder tooooootal recht habe!? |rolleyes#c


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...haben je Köder die entsprechende Combo dabei. Es wird also immer perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt gefischt... Köderwechsel ist (zumindest bei den Jackall Videos) ein Fremdwort.
> |supergri



Ich finde das ist der Schlüsselsatz.
Von er Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau bin ich weg.
Ich hab 4 Situationsorientierte Fliegenfischkombos und mittlerweile 2 Jerkkombos.
Alles das, was ich im Moment als hochwertig einstufe, es aber in zwei Jahren nicht mehr sein wird. Denn da will ich dann wieder das neue, Hochwertige haben.
Dafür verzichte ich auf hochwertiges Karpfengetackel mit Bissanzeiger etc, einfach weil ich mich spezialisiert habe...
Ich weiß schon am Tag mit was ich angeln will. Und nehm das entsprechende mit....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Du guckst auch zuviel Werbeviedeos in denen alles optimal abläuft,


DER Grund für permanente Unzufriedenheit, auch Kataloge mit :k!
Das ist so. :g

Wie wenn man nur nonstop Traumfraubilder und deftigeres schaut und dabei ganz vergißt, was reales nebenan im Bette wohnt.

Das kann ein regelrechte krankhafte Sucht werden, und deshalb hab ich für mich einfach eine Grenze gesetzt: Bis hier Tacklewahn und keinen mm weiter, sonst ist man ewig unzufrieden. Und ich nutze die Zeit darüber weiter nachzusinnieren lieber für was anderes, vor allem dann draußen zu sein und Fische zu fangen. 100% Optimum muß nicht, 80-90% je nach persönlicher Einschätzung reichen auch. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dass ich mal wieder tooooootal recht habe!? |rolleyes#c


 
begründe das mal das "toooootal recht" ich glaube nicht dass du weißt worauf ich hinaus will#6


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass die Chemie zwischen einigen Mitgliedern hier nicht stimmt...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wenn nicht, vergesst das Ganze:l
Wenn doch, einfach mal ruhig sein...:m
Jedenfalls wundere ich mich nicht nur über die Anglismen, sondern auch über den Ton#c|bigeyes
Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> begründe das mal das "toooootal recht" ich glaube nicht dass du weißt worauf ich hinaus will#6


 
Worauf willst denn hinaus??


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass die Chemie zwischen einigen Mitgliedern hier nicht stimmt...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Wenn nicht, vergesst das Ganze:l
> Wenn doch, einfach mal ruhig sein...:m
> Jedenfalls wundere ich mich nicht nur über die Anglismen, sondern auch über den Ton#c|bigeyes
> Kann mich aber auch irren


 
Wennst den Rainer und mich meinst, dann passt das schon. Wir kennen uns schon gut genug, dass ich den alten Stinker mal "alter Stinker" nenen kann! :m ... denn eigentlich hab ich den voll lieb... |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass die Chemie zwischen einigen Mitgliedern hier nicht stimmt...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Wenn nicht, vergesst das Ganze:l
> Wenn doch, einfach mal ruhig sein...:m
> Jedenfalls wundere ich mich nicht nur über die Anglismen, sondern auch über den Ton#c|bigeyes
> Kann mich aber auch irren


 

Polli du irrst#6


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Dann ists ok...:vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wennst den Rainer und mich meinst, dann passt das schon. Wir kennen uns schon gut genug, dass ich den alten Stinker mal "alter Stinker" nenen kann! :m ... denn eigentlich hab ich den voll lieb... |supergri


 

oben das busserl von Dart und jetzt hast du mich lieb...
Oweia oweia.....ein schelm der böses dabei denkt:q

na ich will auf folgendes hinaus...
du hst dir doch die Antwort schon gegeben...
5 verschieden Combos für versch. Köder und das im Boot, will heissen bei denen läuft es auch nicht so ohne weiters immer rund und dass du dich zuviel verrückt machst, nimm die Combo hau ab ans Wasser und habe einfach Spass, mehr will ich nicht sagen denn der rest kommt ganz von alleine.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Dann ists ok...:vik:


 

du als Pälzer hast doch auch das herz auf der Zunge oder nicht?????
zumindest wird dies uns nachgesagt:q#6


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nimm die passende Combo hau ab ans Wasser und habe einfach Spass, mehr will ich nicht sagen denn der rest kommt ganz von alleine.



Würd ich sagen...


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> oben das busserl von Dart und jetzt hast du mich lieb...
> Oweia oweia.....ein schelm der böses dabei denkt:q
> 
> na ich will auf folgendes hinaus...
> ...


 
Will heissen "nur da werfen wo man auch werfen kann und nur Köder damit fischen, die man auch gut werfen kann und dann gibts keinen Ärger?" ... oder wie??? Wäre einleuchtend... :q


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du als Pälzer hast doch auch das herz auf der Zunge oder nicht?????
> zumindest wird dies uns nachgesagt:q#6



Ojeoje, wie recht du hast...
Sach ma, wie iss das mit dem Jerken im Altrhein?
Kommste öfters in die Altrheinarme?


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du als Pälzer hast doch auch das herz auf der Zunge oder nicht?????
> zumindest wird dies uns nachgesagt:q#6


 
Und ich hab´s in der Hose, oder wie??|kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Ojeoje, wie recht du hast...
> Sach ma, wie iss das mit dem Jerken im Altrhein?
> Kommste öfters in die Altrheinarme?


 

kurz und knapp#6:vik:
und schon isser wech nach dorthin|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und ich hab´s in der Hose, oder wie??|kopfkrat


 


hehehehe..denk dir deinen Teil


----------



## Dart (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wir KÖNNEN uns nicht mit den JAPSEN UND AMIS in Sachen Casting vergleichen, die haben die Teile schon bei der Geburt am Arm.


Hi Börnie
Nu muss ich doch noch ne Lanze für Thailand brechen und kann Rainer nur zustimmen. Ich bin hier oft mit einheimischen Kunstköderanglern unterwegs, deren Fertigkeiten im Umgang mit einer Multi und den verwendeten Ködergewichten treibt mir regelmäßig den Schweiß auf die Stirn und hinterlässt meistens bei mir das Gefühl ein elender Dilletant zu sein
Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, das der Weg deutlich steiniger ist als bei der Statio, es macht mir aber ungleich mehr Spass.
Mag zum Einen daran liegen das es "relativ" neu für mich ist, aber der Hauptgrund sind eher die variantenreichen und ermüdungsfreien Köderpräsentationen.
Ich werde wohl auch noch sehr lange und oft üben müssen, um an den Punkt zu kommen, an dem einige meiner Spezis bereits angekommen sind.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## polli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> kurz und knapp#6:vik:
> und schon isser wech nach dorthin|supergri



Siehste....

Dart, ich denk beim Fischen ist der Weg das Ziel, oder?#6
Wie öde wärs, wenn man alles hätte, alles könnte, den Traumfisch schon gefangen hat....
Das wär, in Klettererkreisen würd man sagen "Der Mord am Unmöglichen"....


----------



## Kay (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin zusammen
Oh ha...das geht ja gut ab hier seit ich das letzte Mal reingeschaut habe. :m

@AngelDet:
Vorab: Jeder soll mit der Kombo fischen mit der er gut klarkommt. Trotzdem möchte ich versuchen Deine "Pro-Stationärrolle"-Argumentation etwas zu entkräften: :q



> Die Vorteile für die Stationäre sehe ich in:


_*- Einfach in jeder Position zu werfen.*_
Mache ich mit der Multi auch. Ist nur eine Frage der Übung. Der einzige Wurf der wohl nicht klappen wird ist Folgender: Den Spinnköder mit der rechten Hand heranziehen, die Schnur auf Spannung bringen und dabei die Rutespitze aufladen (biegen) um nach dem Loslassen des Köders die Schur im richtigen Moment freizugeben damit der Köder ein gutes Stück zielgenau auf den Punkt katapultiert wird. Keine Ahnung wie der Wurf heisst. Ist mit einer Multi definitiv nicht möglich und endet in einer Perücke. 

*- Das Ködergewicht ist ziemlich egal, ob 1g oder 150g.*
Aber nicht mit der gleichen Rolle. Also musst Du Dich da auch spezialisieren. Und 1gr. ist garantiert auch mit der Stationärrolle voll ätzend. Habe ich selbst allerdings auch nur mit der Fliegenrute geworfen. 

*- Ich muß nichts einstellen oder justieren.*
Ich habe meine Multis nur einmal eingestellt. Danach nur SEHR selten kurz mal an der Magnetbremse zwei, drei Klicks...ferdich. Bei einer Fliehkraftbremse machst Du nichtmal das. Einmal eingestellt und gut ist.

*- Es gibt praktisch keine Wurfprobleme, wie Überreißen, Überlaufen etc.*
Wenn man kein Anfänger ist sind Perücken absolute Mangelware. Und von Stationärrollen habe ich schon hier und da von Tüddel-Problemen gelesen mit geflochtener Schnur. |rolleyes

_*- Man kann leicht die Spule wechseln und das tue ich auch waidlich, die jeweils passende Schnur oder Bespulung funzt weit besser.*_
Kann ich auch leicht und schnell. Kurzer Dreher an einer Schraube bei meinen Multis und Deckel wegklappen. Spule raus, Wechselspule rein. Ferdich. Eine Stationäre mit Druckspule hätte allerdings einen kleinen Vorteil. Gibt's die noch? Der zweite Teil des Satzes bezieht sich, glaub ich, auf die Schnurverlegung. Und die ist bei meinen Multis sehr gut.

*- Ich kann schneller einholen, Zeit gespart.*
Ich will zwar gar keine Zeit sparen aber trotzdem....nimm eine Highspeed-Multi mit einer 7,1:1 Übersetzung und die Sache flutscht. :m Ansonsten kurbel ich einfach ein bischen schneller.

_*- Der Drill ist narrensicherer mit der Stationärbremse, da kann nichts schiefgehen, verstellen etc.*_ 
Drille mal mit einer Multi und Du streichst diesen Satz selber wieder. |supergri Im Drill fummel ich an meiner Multi nur dann rum wenn die zusätzliche Bremskraft durch meinen Daumen nicht ausreichen sollte. Und dann drehst Du auch an der Kampfbremse.

*- Der Rollenanbau hängend mit stabilen Schwerpunkt ist mir lieber und angenehmer, vor allem weniger belastend was immer wichtiger wird.*
Im Gegenteil. Ich behaupte der obere Schwerpunkt der Multi in Verbindung mit dem Triggergriff (entkrampfte Handhaltung) entlastet das Handgelenk. Ich hatte jedenfalls nie wieder Tennisarmsymtome oder schmerzendes Handgelenk nach dem Umstieg auf die Multi. Und durch den Triggergriff habe ich eine äußerst stabile Verbindung zu meinem Arm. 

*- Die stehende Beringung find ich blöde, wenn sie bei gebogener Rute die Schnur über den Blank schleifen läßt - oder man muß ganz viele Ringe anbauen und dann wird die Rute schwerfälliger durch den Ringballast.*
Ok..ist akzeptiert das Du das blöde findest  Aber unzumutbar schwerer oder gar schwerfälliger mit Sicherheit nicht. Zugegebenermaßen sind dafür aber meistens hochwertige (leichtere) und damit teurere Komponenten verantwortlich.

Zum Schluss: Alles ganz lieb gemeint. Nicht alles bierernst nehmen. :m Aber das musste einfach raus. Auch ich habe noch einiges an Stationärrollen und passenden Ruten im Angelschrank. #6

Gruss aus Hamburg
Kay


----------



## KHof (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo!

...und das einhändige Werfen mit einer Multi ergibt einen flüssigen Ablauf anstelle von Bügel auf, Schnur halten, stoppen mit Glück, Bügel wieder zu......

Ich hab in den Achzigern einige Zeit in Schweden geforscht und mich auch in Angeläden rumgetrieben. Dort gab`s Einsteigersets mit einer Rute mit Pistolengriff und einer billigen Multi. Die Angler dort könnten die Debatte hier kaum verstehen oder würden die umgekehrt führen.

Klaus


----------



## Kay (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> Dort gab`s Einsteigersets mit einer Rute mit Pistolengriff und einer billigen Multi


Oh ja...ich erinnere mich auch...:k...damals in Esbjerg in Dänemark eine Kombo mit einer 1000er Abu und einer Einhand-Daiwa-Glasrute als Komplettset in Plastikhülle gekauft. Ich könnte mir in den A...h beissen das ich die heute nicht mehr besitze. Wäre heute ein schönes Sammlerstück. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## moped (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Servus zusammen,

ich bin zwar hier der mit der wenigsten Multi-Rollen-Erfahrung, hab auch ewig gezögert, aber schreib jetzt meinen Senf trotzdem rein!

Zum einen finde ich, der Börnie muß hier sein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel stellen, er wirft nach relativ kurzer Zeit in meinen Augen recht gut und hat wie ich finde weit weniger Probleme damit, als es sich hier manchmal darstellt.
Die Weitenunterschiede zwischen seiner Baitcast-Combo und meiner Statio-Rute waren jedoch, an einem Gewässer an dem die Wurfweite sehr entscheidend ist, deutlich zu sehen. Ein großes Stück davon lag aber sicherlich an der Rutenlänge (er ca. 2 m, ich ca. 2,70 m)! 

Ansonsten gilt für mich zu diesem Thema (wie bei allen Angel-Themen....und auch sonst zu fast allem|rolleyes!) "Parole Spaß"! Wie kann ich aus meiner begrenzten Freizeit das maximale Vergnügen herausholen!? Natürlich könnte ich anstatt mit Streamern mit Tauwurm und Sargblei-Montage meine Forellen leichter fangen, will ich aber nicht, weil weniger Spaß! Natürlich könnte ich Hecht, Zander, Barsch mit totem Köderfisch billiger fangen als mit einem Zentner Japan-Wobbler, will ich aber nicht, weil weniger Spaß!!! Natürlich könnte ich handlange Aitl...... ihr wißt was ich meine!
Genauso sehe ich das mit der Baitcasterei....wenn voll Spaß, dann ja!!!! Wenn ich mich jedoch aus irgendwelchen Gründen an einem total zugewachsenen Gewässer bei schlechten Wind-Bedingungen oder auch aus Unvermögen......nur ansatzweise ärgern muß, dann nehm ich doch lieber eine Statio-Combo bis ich bei Kindergeburtstags-Verhältnissen meine Technik an der Baitcaster so perfektioniert hab das ich überall damit Spaß hab! Oder ich bleib dann bei der Statio-Combo weil ich daran auch super Spaß hab!

Alsdann "Parole Spaß",
Jürgen


----------



## Living Dead (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



moped schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich bin zwar hier der mit der wenigsten Multi-Rollen-Erfahrung, hab auch ewig gezögert, aber schreib jetzt meinen Senf trotzdem rein!
> 
> ...



Ich angel so wie ich den meisten Spaß habe! Ich finde das Posting sehr gelungen.


----------



## Kay (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin
@moped:
Keiner will hier irgend jemandem auch nur ansatzweise Unvermögen unterstellen. Aber das ist ja wohl auch schon weiter oben gut rübergekommen. Ich sehe das ganze hier eher als freundschaftlichen Ansporn für die eine oder andere Sache. Und ausserdem die Chance sich wirklich unter Praktikern auszutauschen. 



> Wenn ich mich jedoch aus irgendwelchen Gründen an einem total zugewachsenen Gewässer bei schlechten Wind-Bedingungen oder auch aus Unvermögen......nur ansatzweise ärgern muß, dann nehm ich doch lieber eine Statio-Combo bis ich bei Kindergeburtstags-Verhältnissen meine Technik an der Baitcaster so perfektioniert hab das ich überall damit Spaß hab!


Das ist der eine Ansatz, sicher auch kein verkehrter. 

Meiner ging in meinen Anfängen aber in eine andere Richtung. Gerade die nicht perfekten Verhältnisse am Wasser spornten mich erst recht an. Frei nach dem Motto "In der Badewanne kann das ja jeder! |supergri Und ich denke ich habe mein Gerät dadurch schneller und intensiver kennengelernt als wenn ich bei jedem Problem gleich wieder zur Stationärkombo gegriffen hätte. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## moped (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> Meiner ging in meinen Anfängen aber in eine andere Richtung. Gerade die nicht perfekten Verhältnisse am Wasser spornten mich erst recht an. Frei nach dem Motto "In der Badewanne kann das ja jeder! |supergri Und ich denke ich habe mein Gerät dadurch schneller und intensiver kennengelernt als wenn ich bei jedem Problem gleich wieder zur Stationärkombo gegriffen hätte.


 
Servus Kay,

ich denke, wir beide haben sogar den exakt gleichen Ansatz! Dir hat die Herausforderung Spaß gemacht, womit wir wieder bei meinem Leitsatz wären!



> Keiner will hier irgend jemandem auch nur ansatzweise Unvermögen unterstellen.


 
Dieses wollte ich auch in keinster Weise irgendeinem der hier Schreibenden unterstellen, damit wollte ich lediglich ausdrücken, daß das eigene (ich dachte dabei an mich selbst!) Unvermögen auch ein Grund dafür sein kann, daß der Spaß (man könnte Spaß auch durch "Freude an der Sache" ersetzen) nicht so recht aufkommen will! So ging es mir z.T. in schwierigen Situationen beim Trockenfliegen-Fischen! Mittlerweile hab ich da auch Spaß an der Herausforderung gefunden!
#6
Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



moped schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt für mich zu diesem Thema (wie bei allen Angel-Themen....und auch sonst zu fast allem|rolleyes!) "Parole Spaß"! Wie kann ich aus meiner begrenzten Freizeit das maximale Vergnügen herausholen!? Natürlich könnte ich anstatt mit Streamern mit Tauwurm und Sargblei-Montage meine Forellen leichter fangen, will ich aber nicht, weil weniger Spaß! Natürlich könnte ich Hecht, Zander, Barsch mit totem Köderfisch billiger fangen als mit einem Zentner Japan-Wobbler, will ich aber nicht, weil weniger Spaß!!! Natürlich könnte ich handlange Aitl...... ihr wißt was ich meine!
> Genauso sehe ich das mit der Baitcasterei....wenn voll Spaß, dann ja!!!! Wenn ich mich jedoch aus irgendwelchen Gründen an einem total zugewachsenen Gewässer bei schlechten Wind-Bedingungen oder auch aus Unvermögen......nur ansatzweise ärgern muß, dann nehm ich doch lieber eine Statio-Combo bis ich bei Kindergeburtstags-Verhältnissen meine Technik an der Baitcaster so perfektioniert hab das ich überall damit Spaß hab! Oder ich bleib dann bei der Statio-Combo weil ich daran auch super Spaß hab!
> 
> Alsdann "Parole Spaß",
> Jürgen


 
|good:

Ej Moped, ein paar leckere Biere und Du wirst zum Philosophen!! Hast natürlich vollkommen recht!

@all:

Ein prinzipielles Problem beim Baitcasten stellt sich für mich folgendermassen dar:

Es ist einfach eine schicke Sache und auch ich habe mich durch hier geschwungene Lobesgesänge und vorheriges Jerken dazu verleiten lassen, mir eine derartige Combo zuzulegen.

Nun ist man als Jerker (mit diesen schweren Dingern) und als Statio-Fischer daran gewöhnt, dass man doch auch ein etwas grösseres WG-Spektrum werfen kann.
Davon muss man sich meiner Meinung nach im Bereich unter 20 Gramm aber schnell verabschieden. Kann der Bereich 0-20 Gramm grob gesagt mit 2 Stationär-Combos abgedeckt werden, so benötigt man im Bereich des Baitcastings wohl mindestens das doppelte (sprich 4) an Equipment. Nur so ist dann gewährleistet, dass man jeweils eine optimale Zusammenstellung zwischen Köder+Rolle+Rute benutzt. Probleme beim Werfen minimieren sich hierdurch.... Probleme mit dem Bankkonto leider nicht... :m

Fische ich meine Combo mit den optimalen Ködergewichten, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Werfen (mal abgesehen von der Wurfweite), keine Backlashes und das Pitchen (das meinst Du wohl KAY) klappt auch 1a. Geht man dann ein paar Gramm nach unten, fangen die Probleme schon wieder an und eine leichtere Combo müsste her.... das zum Thema "japanisches Baitcast-Boot voller Ruten". |rolleyes

Hmmm, vielleicht plünder ich doch meine Konten und gönn mir noch 3 weiter Baitcast-Combos..... nö, dann hab ich ja nix mehr zu nörgeln!!


----------



## KHof (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin!

Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt:

Alles was ich machen muß - so einfach wie möglich.
Alles was ich machen darf - so einfach wie nötig.

Ich find das Posting von Moped trifft das sehr gut. 

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

das ist doch mal ein richtig guter fred geworden#6
jeder hier hat irgendwo recht
Det, der seine statios liebt und auch börnie der sich immer wieder ärgert weil irgendwas irgendwo irgendwann nicht funzt, trotzdem greift er immer wieder zu seiner Baitcastercombo:vik:
Moped sowieso
ich für meinen Teil fische beides, in der Nacht und bei sauschlechten Bedingungen die statios und ähnl. wie ein Cabrio das man nur mal Sonntags fährt, so hole ich meine Baitcaster raus um dann bei herrlichsten Bedingungen diese Art der Köderpräsentation zu geniessen, ich fühle mich einfach wunderbar dabei meinen Köder einhändig zu werfen ihn stundenlang im Wasser spielen zu lassen, ich bräuchte dazu eigentlich lediglich ein Schwimbad und kein Gewässer mit Fischen:vik:
mir macht es einfach Spass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...und das einhändige Werfen mit einer Multi ergibt einen flüssigen Ablauf anstelle von Bügel auf, Schnur halten, stoppen mit Glück, Bügel wieder zu......
> 
> Ich hab in den Achzigern einige Zeit in Schweden geforscht und mich auch in Angeläden rumgetrieben. Dort gab`s Einsteigersets mit einer Rute mit Pistolengriff und einer billigen Multi. Die Angler dort könnten die Debatte hier kaum verstehen oder würden die umgekehrt führen.
> ...


 
Klaus, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... ich habe nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...#6




			
				Rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> jeder hier hat irgendwo recht
> Det, der seine statios liebt und auch börnie der sich immer wieder ärgert weil irgendwas irgendwo irgendwann nicht funzt, trotzdem greift er immer wieder zu seinerBaitcastercombo;Moped sowieso
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Rainer
Mich kannst Du im Zweifel gar der "Multi-Fraktion" zuordnen (bin halt stark "Schweden-beeinflußt"). Wobei ich auch beides fische und die Abwechselung genauso liebe wie Du so schön beschrieben hast. Meine "Königsdisziplin" beim Spinnangeln ist - wie schon des öfteren gesagt - das Wobblerangeln auf Zander und Hecht mit meiner "alten" Abu Ambassadeur 5500C - ein Traum. Wenn ich nur noch eins dürfte - dann das...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi,

hat denn eigentlich noch jemand - ausser Thomas - seine Multi gepimpt, indem er die Schnurverlegung ausgebaut hat? Wie gross sind die Unterschiede? Die Wurfweiten sind schon irgendwie der Wermutstropfen im Multiparadies, und eigentlich der einzige Grund warum ich meine Multis so selten benutze.


GRZ:
J@Y

PS: gibt es unter Euch jemanden, der wirklich seine ganze Kraft in den Wurf mit einer Multi legen kann? Bei mir führt das automatisch zur Perücke, obwohl auch ich die Spule mit dem Daumen bremse...


----------



## KHof (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo J-son!

Eine meiner ABU`s wurde gepimpt. Ein Freund von mir hat in meine 20 Jahre alte 5501 eine Magnetbremse aus Industriemagneten in einer Kunstofffassung eingebaut und die Fliehkraftgewichte entfernt. Die Aluspule funktioniert jetzt als Induktionsfläche für die Bremse. Dies ist zwar nicht mehr einzustellen also muß bei hohen Gewichten die mechanische Bremse helfen.
Ambassadeur 5501 "mag" gibt es wohl nicht allzuviele!!!!

Klaus


----------



## ceram (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Servus Multi-Fans und Nicht-Fans usw.,|wavey:

zuerst mal vorweg: Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben mit einer Multirolle geangelt und habe auch keinen Plan wie das mit dem Werfen richtig funktioniert. #dIch finde diesen Thread dennoch sehr interessant, da ich mir auch mal überlegt habe so etwas zuzulegen - habe dann aber öfters Anglern beim Werfen zugeschaut - und irgendwie sah das für mich einfach nur "*komisch*" aus, was die da gemacht haben und die Wurfweiten waren leider richtig schlecht (bei versch. Anglern beobachtet) im Vergleich zu denen, die ich mit meiner Stat. Rolle hinbekomme. Deswegen habe ich mich gegen einen Kauf entschieden.

Meine Frage:

Da ich häufig auch an sehr verwachsenen Stellen angle (rechts und links kein Platz, oben kein Platz - nur direkt vor einem), gibt es öfters nur eine Lösung für mich mit der Stat. Rolle: Der "*Pendelwurf"* (Bügel öffnen, Schnur bei der Rolle in die Hand, Köder vor einem pendeln lassen, Schnur schiessen lassen - je nach Köder bei mir Wurfweiten bis 20-30m möglich) 
Ist so eine Wurfvariante oder eine Alternative überhaupt mit der Multirolle möglich? 

Falls ich diesen Punkt in diesem Thread überlesen habe dann tut mir leid...#q konnte aber dazu nix finden

dickes petri +
danke Markus


----------



## schroe (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi J-Son,
bei einer Ambassadeur 7000 habe ich (liegt Jahre zurück) die Schnurführung und die Fliehkraftelemente entfernt.
Zum Brandungsangeln (das gab tatsächlich Bonusmeter).
Bei zwei 5501 habe ich lediglich die Fliehkraftelemente entfernt und mich auf meine Daumenbremse konzentriert (wenns gut ging, ging auch das weiter hinaus).
Bei einer 10000cl 2Gang ebenfalls die Schnurführung (habe ich nicht mit geworfen).
Richtiges "Pimpen" ist das natürlich nicht.


Bei einer kleinen Baitcastmulti, die keine synchronisierte Schnurführung besitzt, halte ich es für wenig, bis garnicht gewinnbringend die Schnurführung zu entfernen.

Thomas, so ich mich richtig erinner, fischt eine Avet Multi ohne Schnurführung. Nimm die mal in die Hand (der Mann ist Hardcore|supergri).
Hast du bei einer Multirolle schonmal die Schnur mit dem Daumen verlegt? Ist beim Pilken und Naturköderangeln, wie beim Brandungsangeln kein Problem. Beim Vertikalangeln sicher auch nicht.
Beim Jerkbait und Wobbler"zupfen" ist es anstrengend. Das Wickelbild ist oft nicht sehr schön und auch die Wurfperformance leidet eben unter diesem.
Das es geht, will ich nicht bestreiten. 
Thomas ist ja der lebende Beweis.

Ich sehe weder bei der Calais, noch bei der Alphas, noch bei der Steez, Curado und Conquest einen signifikanten Weitenunterschied zur Stationären (immer in Verbindung mit den jeweils dazu passenden Ruten, Schnüren und Ködern). 
Der regelm. Erfahrungsaustausch mit einigen anderen AB-lern führt, was die ABU Revo STX betrifft, zu gleichem Ergebnis.

Meine ABU C3´s sind da schon deutlich benachteiligter. 
Die Konstruktion ist aber auch schon derart alt, das kann man den ABU Dingern nicht verübeln. Damals waren sie State of the Art. Heute eben veraltet. "Laufen" und funktionieren tun sie trotzdem,.....auch noch heute. 
Es gibt heute noch Liebhaber (Margaux z.B.) dieser Uriane, welche oft geradezu virtuos damit umgehen können.
Sie machen es einem aber nicht unbedingt leichter, die C3´s/4´s.


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Konstruktion ist aber auch schon derart alt, das kann man den ABU Dingern nicht verübeln. Damals waren sie State of the Art. Heute eben veraltet. "Laufen" und funktionieren tun sie trotzdem,.....auch noch heute.


 
Das interessiert mich näher: ich bin ja noch im Besitz eines dieser "veralteten ABU-Dinger". (Meine geliebte Abu Ambassadeur 5500 C schnurrt wie am ersten Tag :k).

Ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt nicht in Richtung Tacklediskussion lenken, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen - ich denke über eine Jerkbaitrute von Mad nach - welche Linkshand-Multirolle derzeit das Nonplusultra für Euch (in der Baitcast-Fraktion) ist. 

Grüße |wavey:
Margaux


----------



## schroe (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi Margaux,
jetzt unabhängig von der Anwendung, mein Fav.

Solidität, Präzision, Laufkultur, Verarbeitung, Ausstattung, die Calais.

Handling, Präzision und Austattung, die Steez.

Die Steez ist in der Laufkultur deutlich benachteiligt und wirkt lange nicht so solide. 
Das leichte Handling (geringes Gewicht, schnell, von aussen individuell verstellbar) bringt sie IMHO aber wieder auf Augenhöhe.

Sag bescheid, wenn du wieder einen einsamen Urlaub, bei grottenschlechtem Wetter am Edersee verbringst. 
Ich komme dann vorbei und du kannst sie vergleichend fischen (ernst gemeint).

P.S.: Die beiden 5501 habe ich auch noch, fische sie aber nicht mehr.


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> [...]Meine ABU C3´s sind da schon deutlich benachteiligter.[...] Sie machen es einem aber nicht unbedingt leichter, die C3´s/4´s.



Hehe,

genau davon hab' ich auch zwei...erklärt das meine mangelnden Wurfweiten?
Muss ich mir echt eine andere holen, um auf Stationär-Rollen-Weiten zu kommen? Ich hatte mir die C3's zugegebenermassen aufgrund des Preises, und nicht zuletzt wegen des Renommees der Fa. ABU gekauft, wollte ich doch nicht gleich bei der ersten Multi ins Klo greifen...
Ich hoffe ja immer noch inständig, dass ich eine Technik entwickeln kann, die es mir ermöglicht alle Kraft in den Wurf zu legen, wie ich es bi der Stationärrolle auch tue (vorausgesetzt, es ist vonnöten). Bringt die Entfernung der Fliehkraftbremse mich dabei weiter? 
Das Argument gegen die manuelle Schnurverlegung beim Jerken etc, leuchtet mir ein, ich probiere es besser nicht...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schroe (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi J-son,

ich will dich sicher nicht darin bestärken, dir eine neue Rolle zu kaufen. Versuch lieber erstmal, ob es nicht jemanden in deiner Nähe gibt, der dich mit der Alternative werfen lassen kann.

Ob die Rolle das Problem ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Entferne mal eines der beiden Fliehkraftelemente, das bringt schon mehr, verlangt dir natürlcih etwas umfangreichere manuelle Kontrolle ab.
Alle Kraft in einen Wurf zu setzen, das hat mich jedenfalls noch nicht weiter gebracht. Gleichmäßiges Beschleunigen, nachdem der Köder beim Rückschwung die Rute "geladen" hat, fand ich effektiver.

Volle Kraft durchziehen, bedeutet auch immer, dass die Fliehkraftelemente mit voller Kraft auf den Aussenring drücken und deine ausgeübte Kraft wieder vernichten.
Die Rute wirft idealerweise den Köder, nicht dein Arm. 
So meine Erfahrung


----------



## polli (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



ceram schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Da ich häufig auch an sehr verwachsenen Stellen angle (rechts und links kein Platz, oben kein Platz - nur direkt vor einem), gibt es öfters nur eine Lösung für mich mit der Stat. Rolle: Der "*Pendelwurf"* (Bügel öffnen, Schnur bei der Rolle in die Hand, Köder vor einem pendeln lassen, Schnur schiessen lassen - je nach Köder bei mir Wurfweiten bis 20-30m möglich)
> Ist so eine Wurfvariante oder eine Alternative überhaupt mit der Multirolle möglich?
> ...



Das gaht ab einem gewissen Ködergweicht auch mit der Multi.
Die von dir geschrieben Weite ist allerdings nicht zu erreichen.
Allerdings behaupte ich ganz frech dass du diese Weite auch nicht jedesmal reproduzierbar hinkriegst. 20-30 m. Respekt. Ich denke das sind Ausnahmewürfe.
Gruß Polli


----------



## ceram (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Das gaht ab einem gewissen Ködergweicht auch mit der Multi.
> Die von dir geschrieben Weite ist allerdings nicht zu erreichen.
> Allerdings behaupte ich ganz frech dass du diese Weite auch nicht jedesmal reproduzierbar hinkriegst. 20-30 m. Respekt. Ich denke das sind Ausnahmewürfe.
> Gruß Polli


Vielen Dank Polli für Deine Antwort! also es würde auch mit der Multi funktionieren...#6
Ne,ne diese Weite  ist nicht immer möglich, deshalb habe ich geschrieben "je nach Köder" - mit Gummifischen nur. mit anderen Ködern wie kleinen Wobblern und Spinner sind eher Weiten um die 10m realistisch|supergri
VG Markus


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich näher: ich bin ja noch im Besitz eines dieser "veralteten ABU-Dinger". (Meine geliebte Abu Ambassadeur 5500 C schnurrt wie am ersten Tag :k).
> 
> Ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt nicht in Richtung Tacklediskussion lenken, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen - ich denke über eine Jerkbaitrute von Mad nach - welche Linkshand-Multirolle derzeit das Nonplusultra für Euch (in der Baitcast-Fraktion) ist.
> 
> ...


 
je nach Größe Deiner Jerks und vorliebe für gewisse Modelle einer Multi (Low Profiler oder nicht???)
darf man die Calcutta-Serie nicht vergessen. Die Steez, sicher ein geiles feines kleines Röllchen, ist eben auch was fürs feinere, die Calais, auch die DC und DC7 etwas fürs "Gröbere, eine "kostengünstigere Alternative/n sind die Chronarchs und die Metanium XT Rollen von Shimano.
ei den DC Modellen soll es schon vorgekommen sein dass eben diese DC Bremse gefetzt wurde. Allerdings war dies ein absoluter Hardcorejerker, der auch tagelang 150gr durch die gegend pfeffert


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

p.s.
habe das NON plus Ultra überlesen...
bei mittleren bis schweren Ködern die Calais (fische die DC7)

bei leichten die Steez


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn du wieder einen einsamen Urlaub, bei grottenschlechtem Wetter am Edersee verbringst.
> Ich komme dann vorbei und du kannst sie vergleichend fischen (ernst gemeint).


 
Hallo Schroe, das ist mal ein Wort #6. Aber bevor ich mir das nochmal antue, komme ich lieber auf einer WoMo-Tour Richtung Norden mal in Rinteln vorbei... wenn Du nichts dagegen hättest. #h



			
				[FONT=Verdana schrieb:
			
		

> rainer1962[/FONT]]
> bei mittleren bis schweren Ködern die Calais (fische die DC7)
> bei leichten die Steez


 
Es sollte schon eher schwerer sein, nämlich vom Hechtangeln bis hin zum gelegentlichen Lighttackle im Fjord. Hierbei ist der Thread *Neue Dimensionen beim Light-Takle *ja äußerst interessant. 

Ich überlege, mir ggf. eine entsprechende Jerkbaitrute von Mad plus passender LP-Baitcaster zuzulegen. Meine Überlegungen diesbezüglich sind aber noch in den Kinderschuhen. Aber wenn ich die Bilder aus dem o.g. Thread sehe - und ich war ja vor zwei Wochen noch selber in Norwegen - das muß einen riesigen Spaß machen - eben eine neue Dimension.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich die Bilder aus dem o.g. Thread sehe - und ich war ja vor zwei Wochen noch selber in Norwegen - das muß einen riesigen Spaß machen - eben eine neue Dimension.


Wie hat sich denn deine "Dicke Berta" (die 150er) da oben mit den Dickfischen geschlagen, muß doch auch eine Menge Spaß gebracht haben, oder?
Ich hab hier jetzt auch sowas - leider noch unaufgebaut - stehen, das wird bestimmt DER Hammer.


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn deine "Dicke Berta" (die 150er) da oben mit den Dickfischen geschlagen, muß doch auch eine Menge Spaß gebracht haben, oder?
> Ich hab hier jetzt auch sowas - leider noch unaufgebaut - stehen, das wird bestimmt DER Hammer.


 
Auf dem Fjord kam die VT -120 2,70m inkl. Penn International Baitcast 965 zum Einsatz.  (Die VT 120 ist ja im Grunde noch mehr eine "Dicke Berta" als die filigrane VHF -150g.) Aber auch das war der Hammer, ich hatte ja gleich zu Anfang unerwartet zwei tumbe Hornhaie von ca. 80cm dran (Bilder folgen noch). Da ging die Post ab. Ist ja auch Light-Tackle und macht auch super Spaß.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Noch ein kleiner Tip zu den Leichtgewichten und den Wurfweiten. Man kann ein paar zusätzliche Meter rauskitzeln in dem man die Rute etwas seitlich versetzt hält beim Auswurf, so das z.B. bei nem LH Modell die Kurbel in Richtung Wasseroberfläche zeigt. So kommt die Schnur nie mit dem Blank in Berührung, einach mal ausprobieren. Hoffe ich hab das halbwegs verständlich geschrieben|kopfkrat
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Hatte heute mal ein Stöckchen von Evergreen kurz in der Hand. Die Ringanordnung ging halbkreisförming um den Blank, startete mit dem ersten Ring genau wie bei jedem anderen Caster, der Spitzenring hatte dann die Posistion wie bei einer normalen Spinnrute mit Schnurführung unter dem Blank-


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> P.s. Hatte heute mal ein Stöckchen von Evergreen kurz in der Hand. Die Ringanordnung ging halbkreisförming um den Blank, startete mit dem ersten Ring genau wie bei jedem anderen Caster, der Spitzenring hatte dann die Posistion wie bei einer normalen Spinnrute mit Schnurführung unter dem Blank-



Ernsthaft??
War das 'ne Anfertigung? Oder vonne Stange? Klingt schon interessant...|kopfkrat

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Das berücksichtigt den Umstand und zeigt einfach, dass die Beringung eben bei den Multiruten eigentlich falsch rum ist! :g  
Sonst müßte man sie ja nicht drehen. :q :q :q


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

So weit ich weiß war es eine Bestellung von der Stange, direkt aus Japan. Ist im übrigen das zweite Mal, das ich so eine Rute in Augenschein nehmen konnte, ob es etwas bringt vermag ich bislang nicht zu beurteilen. Wenn ich das Stöckchen wieder zu Gesicht bekomme mache ich gern ein paar Pics und stell sie hier ein.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Margaux schrieb:


> Auf dem Fjord kam die VT -120 2,70m inkl. Penn International Baitcast 965 zum Einsatz.  (Die VT 120 ist ja im Grunde noch mehr eine "Dicke Berta" als die filigrane VHF -150g.) Aber auch das war der Hammer, ich hatte ja gleich zu Anfang unerwartet zwei tumbe Hornhaie von ca. 80cm dran (Bilder folgen noch).


Danke für die Info! 
Und schade, daß es nicht zwei tumbe Blauhaie von etwa 3m an der VHF waren!


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> [...] ob es etwas bringt vermag ich bislang nicht zu beurteilen.[...]



Hmm,

liesse sich doch evtl. mit einer Teleskoprute simulieren...wenn man denn eine hat. Durch die Anordnung der Ringe dürfte die Anzahl der Ringe ja eher nebensächlich werden.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ob du mit ner meist schwabbeligen Teleskoprute mit großer Beringung in Verbindung mit nem Baitcaster irgend etwas simulieren kannst, bezweifle ich mal einfach
Ob das Zeugs was taugt wird sich rausstellen, Inlineruten sind auch in der Versenkung verschwunden. Allemal sind die Teile sündhaft teuer 350-400 Teuros
Gruss reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

es gibt auch ne Ashura, die blaue Big Game wars glaube ich, hat auch eine solche Beringung.


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> Ob du mit ner meist schwabbeligen Teleskoprute mit großer Beringung in Verbindung mit nem Baitcaster irgend etwas simulieren kannst, bezweifle ich mal einfach[...]



Das man nicht einen harten/schnellen Blank mit einem weichen simulieren kann, ist mir klar...|supergri
Ich meinte natürlich die Anordnung der Ringe...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## don_king (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> es gibt auch ne Ashura, die blaue Big Game wars glaube ich, hat auch eine solche Beringung.



Rüschtüsch!

Gibts auch von Megabass:


----------



## polli (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Da ich auch ab und zu mal Ruten baue, grausts mich schon etwas bei dem Anblick...|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Margaux (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und schade, daß es nicht zwei tumbe Blauhaie von etwa 3m an der VHF waren!



Das wäre dann in etwa ein ausgewogenes Kräfteverhältnis gewesen...|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Jirko (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

fulminanter thread hier - alle achtung #6... der versetzte ringanbau ist das sogenannte spiral-wrap-prinzip, bei welchem der leitring stehend auf´m blank montiert wird und die dann folgenden 3 im 60° winkel versetzt aufmontiert werden... die dann folgenden "hängen" am blank. solche blanks werden vorwiegend beim trollen und vertikalen fischen vom boot gefischt... hat 2 vorteile:

- beim schwereren fischen kippt die rute nicht mehr (durch die last der multi) und
- das reiben am blank unter last wird vermieden...

...habe mir selbst für´s fischen auf norges fahrwassern solch einen feinen stock zusammenschustern lassen - ist nen traum kinners ...

...für´s baitcasten im leichten köderspektrum aber denke ich ungeeignet, da der zug des köders beim wurf die multifile / monofile an den ringeinlagen der versetzten ringe reiben lässt, was unweigerlich wurfweite kostet.

ansonsten ist dieses thema hier wirklich sehr informativ und burn hat mal wieder nen richtiges näschen gehabt ...

...ich selbst bin auch leidenschaftlicher baitcaster, aber dann nur in einem köderspektrum bis minimum 20g... dafür hab ich mir vor kurzem ne zillion geschossen und nach ner neubespulung (ich trottel hatte mir im angelwahn ne steife fireline aufrödeln lassen - nich so prickelnd... wechsel vollzogen und die hose wird nass :m)...

...alles unter 20g (2. leidenschaft von mir > gufis durch´s wasser peitschen) wird mit diversen stationärkombos abgewickelt...

feines thema, weiter so #h


----------



## don_king (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...für´s baitcasten im leichten köderspektrum aber denke ich ungeeignet, da der zug des köders beim wurf die multifile / monofile an den ringeinlagen der versetzten ringe reiben lässt, was unweigerlich wurfweite kostet.



Das Bild stammt aber von einer "F4-610GT3 Shiryu" mit 3/8-1oz.
Ist eine Fiberglas-Crankbaitrute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Das wär dochmal wieder was für: 
"Versuch mach kluch!" :m

Ringanordnungen hatten wir bei den Selbstbauers ja schon mal, wäre wirklich interessant mal verschiedene Ringanordnungen, Größen und Abstände und Typen zu testen. Ob das wirklich was bringt oder viel Unterschied macht? |kopfkrat

Ich denke nach einigen Versuchen mit variierten Ringgrößen, Ringzahlen, vergleichbaren SIC-Fabrikaten eher nicht. Die Schnur alleine bringt es auch nicht (siehe Großtest von Thomas). 

Der Blank macht wohl erstmal am meisten aus, dann muß die Einlage hinreichend glatt sein, und mit dem Rest kann man schon fein gerumspielen, die Ringgröße und auch Leitringgröße bringt für weiche Multifile wie die Spiderwire Stealth keinen großen Faktor mehr.

Steife Schnüre brauchen eher große und weniger Ringe, weiche Schnüre eher mehr Ringe die kleiner sein dürfen. Sobald die Schnur ohne anzuecken (Blank, Aufstauchen/Schlingen) und mit wenig Flattermann abläuft, ist es schon gut.


----------



## don_king (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das wär dochmal wieder was für:
> "Versuch mach kluch!" :m



Aber ich bau mir die nicht! :q
Sieht doch echt furchtbar aus!



AngelDet schrieb:


> die Ringgröße und auch Leitringgröße bringt für weiche Multifile wie die Spiderwire Stealth keinen großen Faktor mehr



Mit der Multi sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kay (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Wo sich gerade alle Baitcaster-Spezies hier die Nase am Bildschirm plattdrücken :m

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein wirklich gutes, sehr feines Rollenöl für Multis, welches man nicht gleich wieder in Übersee bestellen muss sondern einen deutschen Händler beglücken darf? 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> Wo sich gerade alle Baitcaster-Spezies hier die Nase am Bildschirm plattdrücken :m
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein wirklich gutes, sehr feines Rollenöl für Multis, welches man nicht gleich wieder in Übersee bestellen muss sondern einen deutschen Händler beglücken darf?
> 
> Gruss Kay


 

Wir haben Märklinöl für die Stationärrollen (MeFOangeln in der Ostsee) genommen, klappt super. 

Da das zeug für Züge gemacht ist, die teilweise ein vielfaches als eine Rolle kosten, wird das Öl sicherlich nicht schädlich sein. Zumindestens konnten wir sowas nicht feststellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das wäre dann in etwa ein ausgewogenes Kräfteverhältnis gewesen...|muahah:|muahah:


Aber bitte nicht beide auf einmal, ich dachte an Stück für Stück !


----------



## don_king (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein wirklich gutes, sehr feines Rollenöl für Multis, welches man nicht gleich wieder in Übersee bestellen muss sondern einen deutschen Händler beglücken darf?



Eigentlich sollte jedes gute Feinmechanik-Öl geeignet sein, allerdings hab ich in der Richtung noch keine Erfahrung. Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich bin mit guten Synthetik-Motoröl der Viskosität W5-40 bisher bei meinen Stationärrollen gut gefahren, das hält gut an den Metallteilen, somit muß man wenig nachschmieren und nach kurzer Einlaufzeit verteilt es sich fein. Was fürn Autokolben reicht ...


----------



## Acipenser (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Da ich auch noch besseres zu tun habe, habe ich hier nur die ersten 5 Seiten durchgelesen. Muss aber unbedingt meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Wurfweite: wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, werden die Weitwurfweltrekorde von Briten mit Multi gehalten (ohne Schnurverlegung)

Multi vs. Stationär: bei der Stationärrolle stört mich die Anfälligkeit für Perücken. Wenn ich einen halben Tag mit der Spinnangel unterwegs bin, habe ich noch immer einige Meter Schnur wegen Tüddel abschneiden müssen (Verdrallung wegen der Umlenkung). Das passiert mir bei der Multi nicht. Tüddel krieg ich nur seltenst mal, wenn ich halt nicht aufpasse oder des Nachts nicht sehe, wo mein 150g Blei mit Köfi ins Wasser platscht und somit nicht rechtzeitig abbremsen kann.

Meine Vorlieben: ich angel mit dem, worauf ich gerade Lust habe. Ist fast egal, womit man nichts fängt, nur mit der Multi machts mehr Spass.

Anglizismen: habe es aufgegeben, das verstehen zu wollen. Wozu auch? Ich definiere mich lieber übers Angeln und nicht über Anglizismen. Warum sollen wir in diesem unserem Land kein Deutsch mehr sprechen?


----------



## Jirko (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



don_king schrieb:


> Das Bild stammt aber von einer "F4-610GT3 Shiryu" mit 3/8-1oz.
> Ist eine Fiberglas-Crankbaitrute.


der praxisbericht auf tackletour war sehr interessant don_king ... bin jetzt schon etwas überrascht, gebe ich offen zu... aber in sachen baitcasting haben wir landratten hier in D ja eh noch eierschalen hintern den löffeln ... besten dank für deinen hinweis #6 #h


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Da ich auch noch besseres zu tun habe, habe ich hier nur die ersten 5 Seiten durchgelesen. Muss aber unbedingt meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> 
> Wurfweite: wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, werden die Weitwurfweltrekorde von Briten mit Multi gehalten (ohne Schnurverlegung)
> 
> Multi vs. Stationär: bei der Stationärrolle stört mich die Anfälligkeit für Perücken. Wenn ich einen halben Tag mit der Spinnangel unterwegs bin, habe ich noch immer einige Meter Schnur wegen Tüddel abschneiden müssen (Verdrallung wegen der Umlenkung). Das passiert mir bei der Multi nicht. Tüddel krieg ich nur seltenst mal, wenn ich halt nicht aufpasse oder des Nachts nicht sehe, *wo mein 150g Blei mit Köfi ins Wasser platscht und somit nicht rechtzeitig abbremsen kann...*


 
Naja, eigentlich geht´s hier ja erstens um´s Spinfischen und zweitens um den WG-Bereich unter 20 Gramm - dafür hättest auch nur den ersten Beitrag lesen müssen.
Und ich weis ja nicht wie Du mit Deinen Spinrollen umgehtst bzw. welche Du verwendest, aber wenn Du bei jeder Tour meterweise Schnur abschneiden musst, dann solltet Dir mal Gedanken machen. Bei anderen ist das jedenfalls auch nicht so... #c


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...ansonsten ist dieses thema hier wirklich sehr informativ und burn hat mal wieder nen richtiges näschen gehabt ...


 
|rotwerden ... da treibt es dem Bayern die Schamesröte in´s Gesicht...


----------



## KHof (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin!

Noch mal zurück zu den ABUs - Die 5500 oder 5501 und ihre Verwandten werden sicherlich nie zu Weitwurfkünstlern, noch nicht einmal mit dem Magnetumbau. Dafür sind die Lager zu schlecht (Spiel) und die Spule zu schwer. Besser für leichte Köder sind schon mal die 4000`er Größen wegen des geringeren Trägheitsmomentes. 220 Meter 0,30er Schnur ist schon eine ganze Menge Masse die bewegt werden will. 120 Meter 0,30 er Kapazität reicht aus.
Wenn man nach Ambassadeurs schaut um leichte Blinker oder ähnliches zu werfen kann man nur die Modelle mit auskuppelbarer Schnurführung empfehlen. Bei denen läuft der Schnurführer entweder beim Wurf nicht mit oder wird sogar getrennt und links und rechts der Spule "geparkt" wie bei den Ultramag-Typen. Bei denen ist die Wurfweite merklich höher und man hat trotzdem die Bequemlichkeit einer automatischen Schnurverlegung. 
Setzt man allerdings die Rolle zu schwereren Jerken ein spielt das kaum eine Rolle, Köder ab 50 Gramm schaffen den Widerstand der Spule immer. Dann ist auch eine einfache C3 ein zuverlässiger Begleiter!

Klaus


----------



## plattform7 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



KHof schrieb:


> ...denen läuft der Schnurführer entweder beim Wurf nicht mit oder wird sogar getrennt und links und rechts der Spule "geparkt" wie bei den Ultramag-Typen



Das ist ja ein sehr interesantes Feature. Das habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ist sowas bei kleineren Modellen nur sehr schwer zu realisieren oder warum macht man so einen "sich lösenden" Schnurführer nicht serienmäßig dadran? Oder ist der Wurfweitengewinn dadurch nur sehr gering, so dass sich der ganze Aufwand nicht lohnt?


----------



## Acipenser (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich geht´s hier ja erstens um´s Spinfischen und zweitens um den WG-Bereich unter 20 Gramm - dafür hättest auch nur den ersten Beitrag lesen müssen.
> Und ich weis ja nicht wie Du mit Deinen Spinrollen umgehtst bzw. welche Du verwendest, aber wenn Du bei jeder Tour meterweise Schnur abschneiden musst, dann solltet Dir mal Gedanken machen. Bei anderen ist das jedenfalls auch nicht so... #c


Hallo Burn77,

ok, hast recht, grundsätzlich ist das Thema das normale Spinnfischen, allerdings war zwischendrin auch mal von höheren Wurfgewichten die Rede. Daher der Hinweis, dass man mit etwas Übung und Konzentration auch hohe Gewichte mit der Multi werfen kann.

Gedanken über die Stationärrolle beim Spinnangeln mache ich mir weniger nachdem die Tüddel auch mit guter Rolle und bester Schnur auftraten. Nach den genannten Problemen nehme ich halt zumeist die Multi. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## KHof (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo Plattform!

Das Auskuppeln und vor allem das Einkuppeln ist mechanisch schon aufwendig. Die Trennung des Schnurführers ist noch teuerer. Der Effekt allerdings ist durchschlagend!
Ich kann nicht mit einer Shimano oder Daiwa vergleichen aber eine Ultramag XL II Linkshand Baujahr ca. 1990 ist was ganz feines und nicht mit einer C3 zu vergleichen.
Bei der kommt noch ein Bajonettverschluss zum Spulenwechsel und eine sehr gute Magnetbremse dazu....

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Gedanken über die Stationärrolle beim Spinnangeln mache ich mir weniger nachdem die Tüddel auch mit guter Rolle und bester Schnur auftraten. Nach den genannten Problemen nehme ich halt zumeist die Multi.


 
Ich finde es auch erstaunlich. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann ich meine letzte Perücke hatte. Schon garnicht so, dass ich mehrere Meter Schnur abschneiden musste. Das scheint eher ein individuelles Problem zu sein. 

Ich sehe keine Vorteile bei einer Multi, außer den der Robustheit, aber das spielt ja auch nur bei einigen wenigen Angelmethoden eine Rolle und bei den meisten muss man nicht werfen. 

Selbst Little Gamer fischen ja mittlerweile viel mit Stationärrollen.

Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch. Mit einer Multi müsste ich richtig üben um das zu tun, was ich mit einer Stationärrolle sowieso schon kann.

Nun ja Multis haben ja schon so einen unerklärlichen Touch der Exklusivität...

Wer es braucht.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch. Mit einer Multi müsste ich richtig üben um das zu tun, was ich mit einer Stationärrolle sowieso schon kann.


Dito, paßt zu meiner Einstellung dazu.


----------



## plattform7 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch. Mit einer Multi müsste ich richtig üben um das zu tun, was ich mit einer Stationärrolle sowieso schon kann.



Das ist der entscheidendste Satz - für Einen ist das harte langweilige Arbeit, für den Anderen Spass pur! Wer es als grosse Anstrengung ansieht, soll das natürlich besser lassen und bei der Stationären bleiben. 

Wie schon früher hier im Thread richtig angemerkt wurde: richtig ist für Einen die Rolle, mit der er am meisten Spass hat


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Das ist der entscheidendste Satz - für Einen ist das harte langweilige Arbeit, für den Anderen Spass pur! Wer es als grosse Anstrengung ansieht, soll das natürlich besser lassen und bei der Stationären bleiben.
> 
> Wie schon früher hier im Thread richtig angemerkt wurde: richtig ist für Einen die Rolle, mit der er am meisten Spass hat


 

War es nicht schon "lange Arbeit" das werfen mit der Stationärrolle zu lernen? Da kommt es auf diese Woche mit der Multi nicht drauf an. Nach einer Woche kann man es schon recht gut, so dass man sich kaum noch mit Backlashes rumärgern muss. Zwar hat man noch den einen oder anderen Tüddel, aber ohne richtigen Backlash wo auch Gefahr auf Köderverlust besteht.

Dazu macht es auch reichlich Spaß :m


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun ja Multis haben ja schon so einen unerklärlichen Touch der Exklusivität...
> 
> Wer es braucht.
> 
> Uli


 

wie kommst du denn darauf ???? und brauchen?????
Fische kann ich mir auch kaufen und muss sie nicht selbst angeln, hat immer irgendwie so etwas anrüchüges von wegen,.... ich kanns nicht,..... ich wills nicht,..... ihr gebt doch nur an......, finde ich nicht in Ordnung solche Aussagen, muss ich einfach mal loswerden, wenns dir keinen Spass macht (woher willst du das überhaupt wissen???) ist das o.k. wenn dir die statio besser liegt ists mir auch recht ohne dass ich irgendwelche abwertende Kommentare angebe. Jeder so wie er Spass hat und jeder mit dem gerät das er fischen möchte, so einfach ist das, hier gehts nicht um exclusivität sondern um Vergleich Baitcaster und Statio nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## polli (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Man kann eine Fliege auch mit dem Spiro werfen...
Köderfische auch mit dem Bambusstecken angeln...
Lachs mit dem Wurm fangen...
Oder auch die Dynamitstange reinwerfen.
Es geht darum neues auszuprobieren, es weiterzubetreiben oder zu verwerfen.
Spaß an etws zu finden. Oder hat es schon gefunden.
Thats all...


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

genau Polli,
wer brauchte denn im Zeitalter des lebenden Köfis schon jerks und Gummi???? geschweige denn die Ausrüstung dafür, oder wieso stippe ich meine Weißfische nicht mehr wie früher sondern haue ein 100gr Futterkorb irgendwo in den Fluss, eine handvoll Futter vor die Steinpackung und gut ist (war es) oder ehen wir zu den Karpfenspezis deren ferngesteuerten Boote samt tonnenweise Flavours und Boilies, wo es doch die gute Kartoffel gibt, wiese nimmt man keine alte Quick Finessa und Bambusruten zum spinfischen .....und und und....

off topic ende


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> War es nicht schon "lange Arbeit" das werfen mit der Stationärrolle zu lernen? Da kommt es auf diese Woche mit der Multi nicht drauf an. Nach einer Woche kann man es schon recht gut, so dass man sich kaum noch mit Backlashes rumärgern muss. Zwar hat man noch den einen oder anderen Tüddel, aber ohne richtigen Backlash wo auch Gefahr auf Köderverlust besteht.
> 
> Dazu macht es auch reichlich Spaß :m



Das wiederum sehe ich genauso #6. Es wird meines Erachtens viel zu viel Wirbel um Wurfweiten, Bremseinstellungen etc. gemacht. Ich sage: Ausprobieren, es macht Spaß... #h und gelernt ist es auch recht schnell...

Und die Aussage, daß Multis einen "unerklärlichen Touch der Exklusivität" besitzen sollen, erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht #d. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> Nun ja Multis haben ja schon so einen unerklärlichen Touch der Exklusivität...
> 
> Wer es braucht.



Sehr fundiert. 
Geprägt von Verstand, Sachkenntnis, gebildeter Belesenheit und einem zarten Gespür für Motivlagen.
Mehr davon Sundvogel, ich hab noch Taschentücher in Reserve.|supergri

@Margaux,
sag bescheid, wenn es Richtung Norden geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@all
Los, habt euch doch alle wieder lieb :l
und erzählt lieber was Lustiges, wie z.B. Monster-Perücken und Abrisse von Multi- und Stationärrollen oder sowas! :m


----------



## polli (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Für ein Fred im RuF-Forum geht es doch sehr ruhig ab.
Da sollte man eher CuR mitreinbringen. Dann ginge es hier erst richtig los.
Nönö wir ham uns alle lieb...
Monsterperücken mit der Multi....
Das kenn ich nicht, wie geht denn das|kopfkrat|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri
Aber auch mit der Stationären hab ich sowas noch NIEEEEE gehabt|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## schroe (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Klar haben wir uns alle lieb.#6
Wirklich streiten kann man sich um wichtigere Dinge im Leben,.....wenn´s denn sein muß.

Solange ich meine Köder schön unter gleichmäßigem Zug einspindel, habe ich mit meinen superexclusiven Statios auch kein "Perücken Problem".:g:m
Mach ich aber nicht,......wenn ich eine Multi benutze.:m 

Der letzte Köder den ich mit einem schönen Backlash über´n Hefen geschickt habe, war Rainers Jerkbait. Noch nicht lange her.


----------



## don_king (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> Monsterperücken mit der Multi....
> Das kenn ich nicht, wie geht denn das|kopfkrat|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri



Wenn man, wie ich vor einer Stunde, probiert den Köder wie die Amis und Japaner über die Wasseroberfläche "Ditschen" zu lassen um unters überhängende Gebüsch zu kommen. |bigeyes

Weiss einer wie die Jungs das schaffen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Kam deine neue Signatur jetzt daher: :q

"Ein Hobby ist der Versuch mit größtmöglichem Aufwand den kleinstmöglichen Nutzen zu erzielen."   paßt ja gut zum Thema, von wegen Pragmatiker, Enthusiasten und Fanatiker.


----------



## don_king (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Nee, die hab ich schon länger. |supergri

Obwohl das auf viele andere Hobbys noch viel mehr zutrifft, dagegen ist Angeln ja richtig sinnvoll! :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

OOPS!

So war es nicht gemeint. Ich habe selbst mehrere Multis und setze diese bei bestimmten Angelarten auch ein. Von meiner kleinen Stichelei sollte sich nur der angesprochen fühlen dem der Schuh passt.

Letztendlich soll jeder tun was im am besten gefällt, aus welchen Motiven auch immer. Ich bin mir fast sicher, das selbst ich etwas Gerät habe was über den notwendigen Rahmen hinaus geht.:q

Nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage: Es geht um das leichte Spinnfischen und ausdrücklich nicht um das Fischen mit Jerkbaits.


Uli


----------



## Nelson (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

vorteile multi:

- macht spass (werfen, kurbeln)
- schnur wird gerade abgezogen ( kein schnurbogen)
- kein verdrallen der schnur ( da kein schnurfangbügel)
- köder überschlagen sich nur äußerst selten (köder ziehen ja die schnur hinter sich her)
- etwas direkteren kontakt zum fisch (da kein schnurfangbügel)
- ziemlich robust (obwohl: penn slammer und Co. können da auch mithalten)

nachteile:

-  gegenwind ist der tod
- find die bremsen an multis nich so dolle ( mir fehlt einfach das dezente klickern/summen einer stationärrolle)
- wurfweiten sind bei leichteren ködern auch kürzer
- köder lassen sich nicht so gut schlenzen, z.b. parallel zur uferböschung usw.


Also ich bevorzuge eindeutig die Stationärrolle, keine Frage!!


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ein feiner Thread nähert sich dem Ende. Ich sehe es wie Polli ....





polli schrieb:


> Man kann eine Fliege auch mit dem Spiro werfen...
> Köderfische auch mit dem Bambusstecken angeln...
> Lachs mit dem Wurm fangen...
> Oder auch die Dynamitstange reinwerfen.
> ...


...man kann sich auf Neues einlassen oder es sein lassen:q
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> @Margaux,
> sag bescheid, wenn es Richtung Norden geht.



@Schroe #6#6#6
Und mein "altes ABU-Ding" Ambassadeur 5500 C und meine Penn International Baitcast 965, beide an Harrison VT, habe ich dann im Gepäck.

Grüße #h
Margaux


----------



## ironworker (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Genau so ist es!Mit Modeerscheinung hat das meines erachtens
nichts zu tun.Nein,jeder so wie er möchte.

Petri


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



polli schrieb:


> ...
> Monsterperücken mit der Multi....
> Das kenn ich nicht, wie geht denn das|kopfkrat|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri
> ...



Kann ich Dir zeigen, ist ganz einfach. Immer wieder gerne gesehen sind ....

1. zu leichte Köder
2. Magnetbremse (auf der Alphas) komplett auf bzw. "ausgeschaltet"
3. Im Vorfeld gelockerte Schnur nicht komplett mit der Hand abziehen, sondern einfach drüberspulen.

Wenn Du diese Sachen beachtest, am besten alle 3 gleichzeitig, dann wird´s Dir am Wasser nie langweilig und Du hast immer genug gründe zum Fluchen.

Ach, was auch schön ist, hat mich z.B. ne Castaic gekostet ist...
- Fliehkraftbremse so leicht wie möglich und zu schwere Köder voll durchziehen... da ist die Abwurfgeschwindigkeit zu hoch...PEITSCH...und knapp 50 EUR fliegen davon :vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::mbörnie ich schmeiß mich wech....gut dass du das selbst mit Humor siehst obwohl es zum weinen ist.....
bis auf die castaic (bei mir warens Toppi, Sickly und den Lieblingsbuff von Marc) ist mir das auch schon passiert|gr:


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> 2. Magnetbremse (auf der Alphas) komplett auf bzw. "ausgeschaltet"


 

Ich hab die Magnetbremse auf minimal die hälfte (vielleicht noch 1 klick weiter) eingestellt, darunter wird's tüddelig. Wie weit schafft ihr das die Magnetbremse an der Alphas runter zu drehen.

Sprich ich kenne Punkt 2 von Bjönies Liste, Punkt 1 kenne ich auch. Aber ich habe noch keinen Köder durch einen Tüddel und hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## polli (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Das kenn ich...:vik:
Das beste war allerdings, als ich nen Eigenbaujerk über die Panzergäben gefeuert hab. Ich denk im Flug noch, dass das was anders ist als sonst.
Erst beim Einkurbeln hab ich dann gemerkt was da wirklich anders war..
Hab mich mächtig geärgert.
Dann hab ich zwei Stunden später genau den Jerk wieder ausgedrillt und handgelandet.
Hat auf einen anderen Selbstbau gebissen.
Wohlgemerkt, es war ein Sinker...


----------



## Margaux (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...hoch...PEITSCH...und knapp 50 EUR fliegen davon :vik:




... und ich ärgere mich, wenn ich mal einen 15-€-Wobbler versemmle... |muahah:|muahah:... da habe ich ja glatt drei "Freiflüge"  |muahah:|muahah:

Grüße :m,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@chrizzi & rainer:

Anfangs hatte ich bei der Alphas 103f die Magnetbremse höchsten auf "mitte" wenn nicht sogar ganz aus. Das alleine war der Grund, dass ich solche Probleme hatte. Seit mich Beejay und Schroe drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, hab ich bei den "korrekten" Ködergewichten keine Probleme mehr!
Und dass ich anfangs die Schnüre so schnell geschrottet (Schnüre waren gebrochen!) habe, lag daran, dass ich - wie vorher beschrieben - kleine Schlaufen und gelockerte Schnur nicht komplett mit der Hand abgezogen hatte sondern einfach früber gekurbelt habe. Dabei wurden die Knicke in der Schnur noch mehr zusammengepresst und die Schnur noch mehr geschädigt. Die darauffolgenden (Gewalt)Würfe in Verbindung mit einer zu leichten Einstellung der Magnetbremse gaben der Schnur dann den Rest.

Seit dem ich beide Sachen vermeide: MagForce V auf "fast max." bis "max." und lockere Schnurklänge und Schlaufen werden ganz mit der Hand abgespult habe ich keine Probleme mehr.
Tja, hätt ich vielleicht vorher wissen müssen!

Vielleicht hilft dieses Armutsbekänntnis ja anderen Baitcastanfängern weiter... #6


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah::mbörnie ich schmeiß mich wech....gut dass du das selbst mit Humor siehst obwohl es zum weinen ist.....
> bis auf die castaic (bei mir warens Toppi, Sickly und den Lieblingsbuff von Marc) ist mir das auch schon passiert|gr:



übrigens...genau für diese Zwecke hab ich meine 251er Calcutta reaktiviert - zusammen mit ner strafferen Geflochtenen als die 15er PP.
Ob ich die - wie Marc empfiehlt - auch mit der J&W oder doch lieber mit der Fox fische weiss ich noch nicht. Eilt ja nicht - ist ja eher was für´n Herbst. Und nur ne hardbait wg. der 23er Castaic kaufen ist auch ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?


----------



## D.ner (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

mhm ich hab die Magnetbremse 2 Striche über die Hälfte Richtung Min offen, 

die Wurfweiten leiten doch sonst sehr stark drunter....
schränkt euch das nicht ein?^^

TL


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> @chrizzi & rainer:
> 
> Anfangs hatte ich bei der Alphas 103f die Magnetbremse höchsten auf "mitte" wenn nicht sogar ganz aus. Das alleine war der Grund, dass ich solche Probleme hatte. Seit mich Beejay und Schroe drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, hab ich bei den "korrekten" Ködergewichten keine Probleme mehr!
> Und dass ich anfangs die Schnüre so schnell geschrottet (Schnüre waren gebrochen!) habe, lag daran, dass ich - wie vorher beschrieben - kleine Schlaufen und gelockerte Schnur nicht komplett mit der Hand abgezogen hatte sondern einfach früber gekurbelt habe. Dabei wurden die Knicke in der Schnur noch mehr zusammengepresst und die Schnur noch mehr geschädigt. Die darauffolgenden (Gewalt)Würfe in Verbindung mit einer zu leichten Einstellung der Magnetbremse gaben der Schnur dann den Rest.
> ...


 

Dann hast du etwa genau das Gegenteil gemacht, wie ich. Anfangs hatte ich die Magnetbremse auf max. und wenn mal lose Windungen auf der Spule waren hab ich die "rausgemacht". 

Jetzt schaff ich es die Magnetbremse auf etwa die Hälfte zu bringen und dann noch ohne Fehler zu werfen. Momentan hab ich recht viel mit dem Illex Deka-Hamakuru und Rapala Skitter Pop (9cm) bei einer Magnetbremsen Einstellung von "Hälfte + 1 Klick" geworfen. Das geht recht gut und ohne Probleme. Ich zieh auch nicht voll durch, da es kaum Wurfweite bringt, der goldene Mittelweg scheint viel besser zu sein.

Bei leichteren Ködern, z.B. Wind Killer Bill (7,5cm) oder ähnlich leichte Köder, kann ich bis maximal 2 Klicks unter der Hälfte werfen, aber nur wenn kein Wind weht.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Ich geh davon aus, das es hier wohl einige gibt die mit weniger Magnetbremse aussieht, wie werft ihr? 
Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn ich die Bremse weiter drunter drehe, muss ich mehr mitm Daumen bremsen (was mir nicht allzu perfekt gelingt) und dadurch mehr bremse, als eine festere Magnetbremseneinstellung.


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei leichteren Ködern, z.B. Wind Killer Bill (7,5cm) oder ähnlich leichte Köder, kann ich bis maximal 2 Klicks unter der Hälfte werfen, aber nur wenn kein Wind weht.
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Ich geh davon aus, das es hier wohl einige gibt die mit weniger Magnetbremse aussieht, wie werft ihr?
> Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn ich die Bremse weiter drunter drehe, muss ich mehr mitm Daumen bremsen (was mir nicht allzu perfekt gelingt) und dadurch mehr bremse, als eine festere Magnetbremseneinstellung.


Hi Chrizzi
Das ist reine Übungssache und braucht seine Zeit, das Werfen mit dem Daumen an der Spule funzt im Anfang gar nicht...mit der Zeit immer besser
Das soll bitte nicht überheblich von mir, verstanden werden.
Habt Geduld und übt, anders mache ich und zigtausend andere Angler weltweit auch nicht. 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Chrizzi
> Das ist reine Übungssache und braucht seine Zeit, das Werfen mit dem Daumen an der Spule funzt im Anfang gar nicht...mit der Zeit immer besser
> Das soll bitte nicht überheblich von mir, verstanden werden.
> Habt Geduld und übt, anders mache ich und zigtausend andere Angler weltweit auch nicht.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 

Ein wenig hab ich beim Werfen Daumen an der Spule, da es sonst bei der Einstellung schon Tüddel gibt. Also einfach weiter werfen und wenns gut klappt, ein Klick runter schalten und weiter lernen :m.


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ein wenig hab ich beim Werfen Daumen an der Spule, da es sonst bei der Einstellung schon Tüddel gibt. Also einfach weiter werfen und wenns gut klappt, ein Klick runter schalten und weiter lernen :m.


So isses, bin selbst auch noch meilenweit von der Meisterschaft entfernt:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich recht viel mit dem Illex Deka-Hamakuru ... bei einer Magnetbremsen Einstellung von "Hälfte + 1 Klick" geworfen. Das geht recht gut und ohne Probleme.



Mit dem Deka habe ich auch meine ersten Schritte gemacht - ein sehr angenehmer Köder zum einwerfen, wie ich finde. Werfe den auch gerne bei der Einstellung "Hälfte" oder 1-2 Klicks drunter. Erstaunlicherweise klappt bei mir das Werfen mit dem 76er Eichhörnchen bei der gleichen Einstellung auch extrem gut, bei gleichen Wurfweiten wie mit dem Deka... Also sehe ich da noch viel Potential...

Meine Einstellung an der Magnetbremse auf der Alphas bewegt sich im Bereich Paar Klicks über und unter der mittigen Einstellung. Viel weiter runter habe ich mich noch nicht gewagt, bzw. Probleme bekommen. Ich denke: gut Ding will Weile haben :q

Der Daumen funktioniert auch noch nicht perfekt, ich setze den eigentlich fast ausschließlich in der Endphase des Wurfes ein, um den Köder beim Auftretten abzubremsen, denn gerade hier entstehen die lästigen losen Windungen, wenn man nicht aufpasst bzw. zu langsam ist. Manchmal geht der Daumen in der frühen Phase des Wurfes direkt nach dem beschleunigen automatisch runter, wenn die Spule zum Überdrehen ansetzt - faszinierend, das passiert irgendwie automatisch, ohne das man das irgendwie bewusst steuert - aber auch hier brauche ich noch viel Übung.

Erstaunlicher Weise bin ich nun viel konzentrierter am Wasser und meist geht es mir gar nicht darum, irgendetwas fangen zu wollen, das Verlangen ist irgendwie total weg  - man geilt sich einfach mit jedem Wurf auf :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> man geilt sich einfach mit jedem Wurf auf


Stimmt!!
Vor allem wenn man den Köder dann ganz genau mit leicht zunehmender Daumenbremse exakt vor dem Busch am gegenübliegenden Ufer platziert ))
(Dann vergisst man auch schnell die 10 Mal, bei denen der Köder im Busch gelandet ist....)


----------



## moped (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> man geilt sich einfach mit jedem Wurf auf :q


 
Hi,

ich weiß genau was Du meinst, noch fische ich lediglich an der Jerk-Rute eine Multirolle, aber selbst da freu ich mich wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich einen super Wurf hinbekomme. Und jede saubere Präsentation über immer weitere Distanzen unter schwierigen Bedingungen beim FliFi verzücken mich auch total! 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## don_king (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab die Magnetbremse auf minimal die hälfte (vielleicht noch 1 klick weiter) eingestellt, darunter wird's tüddelig. Wie weit schafft ihr das die Magnetbremse an der Alphas runter zu drehen.



So hab ichs auch eingestellt, eigentlich recht unabhängig vom Ködergewicht, das stell ich nur mit der  mechanischen Wurfbremse ein.
Allerdings hab ich ne Alphas Itö, inwieweit sich das Type +R Tuning der Magnetbremse auswirkt kann ich mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



don_king schrieb:


> So hab ichs auch eingestellt, eigentlich recht unabhängig vom Ködergewicht, das stell ich nur mit der mechanischen Wurfbremse ein.


 
Ich hab die Magnetbremse auch für alle Köder in etwa so eingestellt (+-2 Klicks). Wenn ich ein leichteren Köder ranmache, stell ich die Bremse erstmal "fester", damit da nicht sofort etwas in die Hose geht. Nach 2-3 Würfen locker ich dann die Bremse wieder, so kann man sich das Umgewöhnen ans leichtere Gewicht vereinfachen.


----------



## Kay (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin zusammen
@Plattform7 und Don_King


> Erstaunlicherweise klappt bei mir das Werfen mit dem 76er Eichhörnchen bei der gleichen Einstellung auch extrem gut, bei gleichen Wurfweiten wie mit dem Deka... Also sehe ich da noch viel Potential...
> 
> Meine Einstellung an der Magnetbremse auf der Alphas bewegt sich im Bereich Paar Klicks über und unter der mittigen Einstellung. Viel weiter runter habe ich mich noch nicht gewagt, bzw. Probleme bekommen. Ich denke: gut Ding will Weile haben :q
> 
> Der Daumen funktioniert auch noch nicht perfekt, ich setze den eigentlich fast ausschließlich in der Endphase des Wurfes ein, um den Köder beim Auftretten abzubremsen, denn gerade hier entstehen die lästigen losen Windungen, wenn man nicht aufpasst bzw. zu langsam ist. Manchmal geht der Daumen in der frühen Phase des Wurfes direkt nach dem beschleunigen automatisch runter, wenn die Spule zum Überdrehen ansetzt - faszinierend, das passiert irgendwie automatisch, ohne das man das irgendwie bewusst steuert - aber auch hier brauche ich noch viel Übung.


 
Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ich glaube ihr messt der Magnetbremse eine flasche Bedeutung zu. 

Vorausgesetzt einmal das Rute und Rolle gut harmonisieren wird zumindest bei mir die Magnetbremse nur 1x eingestellt. Und zwar nach dem mittleren "Von-Bis"-Ködergewicht. Nur wenn ich dieses stark unter- oder überschreite klicke ich mal 1-2 Raster rauf oder runter. Passiert eher selten. Idealerweise sollte der Daumen wirklich nur in der Endphase leicht abbremsen. Wenn er vorher korrigieren muss ist die Magnetbremse zu leicht eingestellt. Die Magnetbremse ist kein Weitenbringer sondern ein Verhinderer beim Überschlagen der Spule. 

Die "mechanische Wurfbremse" die Don King ansprach, kontrolliert das Spiel der Spulenachse und sollte so eingestellt sein, dass die Spule nach links und rechts kein Spiel hat aber noch total leichtgängig läuft. Danach....Finger weg. Letztendlich resultiert die effektiv befischbare Wurfweite aus einem guten Zusammenspiel von Krafteinsatz, Rutenaufladung, Rolleneinstellung und Bewegungsablauf. Nicht daran wie weit ich die Magnetbremse aufdrehen kann. 

Der Hit an der ganzen Sache ist dann der, den plattform7 schon angemerkt hat: Ich werfe einen mittleren Squirrel fast genauso weit wie einen 100er Arnaud. Und das mit ein und derselben Magnetbremseneinstellung. Und zwar so weit wie ich brauche und auch mit einer Stationärkombo werfen würde. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## don_king (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Servus Kay,

die Einstellung der Magnetbremse handhabe ich so wie du es beschrieben hast, bei dieser Einstellung muss ich am Ende des Wurfes gerade etwas mit dem Daumen nachhelfen. Die mechanische Wurfbremse stelle ich so ein dass wenn ich die Rute ca. 45° nach oben halte und der Freilauf betätige der Köder zügig, aber noch leicht gebremst zu Boden sinkt.

Du stellst sie so ein dass die Spule mit maximaler Leichtigkeit deht? Muss ich mal austesten.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Die mechanische Wurfbremse (kenn die auch als Achsquetsche) hab ich auch so eingestellt, das bei Freilauf die Spule nicht nach links/rechts wackelt. Also die Quetsche etwas aufdrehen, Freilauf rein - Daumen auf die Spule und wackeln, dann nur noch langsam zudrehen bis die Spule sauber sitzt und das wars, dann muss man da nichtmehr dran drehen.
Man kann anfangs die Achsquetsche etwas weiter zu haben, da das werfen leichter ist, bzw. man hat weniger Tüddel. Aber wie Kay schon schrieb, eigendlich sollte die Spule dadurch nur bei Freilauf nicht wackeln. 



Ich hab das mal ausprobiert und die Magnetbremse mit 2 Zwischenschritten mal "ausgemacht". Auf kurze Distanz (15-20m) klappt das noch ganz gut, aber viel weiter geht das auch nicht, da ich dann zu stark mit dem Daumen bremse (wenn nicht gibt es ein Tüddel).

Ich hab die Magnetbremse ansonsten immer so in dem Bereich eingestellt:
http://img380.*ih.us/img380/3923/img04171vi8.th.jpg

Das auf dem Bild die Magnetbremse aus ist, liegt an den "Versuch von grade eben"


----------



## plattform7 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@Kay

Im Prinzip mache ich das auch so, wie du es beschreibst... Ich habe halt nur eine Combo, mit der ich den Squirrel und auch die Köder, die an die 20 Gramm Marke gehen, werfe. Da musste ich bis jetzt fast immer Einstellungen an der Magnetbremse vornehme (nur minimal, 1-2 Klicks). Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass mein Wurfstill noch lange nicht so gut ist, dass es keine Auswirkungen haben kann. Ich vermute mal einfach, dass, wie im Beispiel angesprochen, der Deka und der Squirrel, trotz unterschiedliche Gewichte, ähnlich auf mein Wurstill reagieren. Ich denke (bitte auch mich korrigieren, falls es falsch ist), dass es so ist, dass ich evtl. die Bremseinstellung ändern muss, auch wenn ich zwei köder habe, die exakt das gleiche Gewicht aufweisen. jedoch unterschiedliche Flugeigenschaften besitzen. Denn auch hier kann bei einem Köder, der in der Luft einem höheren Widerstand ausgesetzt ist, zu Überdrehungen kommen.

Die Spulenbremse ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass der Köder bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf fast widerstandslos zu Boden gleiten kann und die Spule dabei jedoch keinerlei Spiel hat.


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt einmal das Rute und Rolle gut harmonisieren wird zumindest bei mir die Magnetbremse nur 1x eingestellt. Und zwar nach dem mittleren "Von-Bis"-Ködergewicht. Nur wenn ich dieses stark unter- oder überschreite klicke ich mal 1-2 Raster rauf oder runter. Passiert eher selten. Idealerweise sollte der Daumen wirklich nur in der Endphase leicht abbremsen. Wenn er vorher korrigieren muss ist die Magnetbremse zu leicht eingestellt. Die Magnetbremse ist kein Weitenbringer sondern ein Verhinderer beim Überschlagen der Spule.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ansonsten würde auch die Aufladung und Qualität des Blanks im Nichts verpuffen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## schroe (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich berücksuichtige das Ködergewicht in der Magnetbremseinstellung garnicht. 

Für mich ist die Flugbahn-/Aerodynamik des Köders entscheidender. Ein 16gr Effzett fliegt einfach besser als ein 16gr Rapala Original (bei Gegenwind).

Mit der Magnetbremse passe ich mich an die Flugbahn des Köders und dessen Beschleunigungsverhalten im Flug an (ist natürlich auch von den Windbedingungen abhängig).

Einen mittleren Gewichtsbereich kennt meine Rolle insofern nicht.

Ein Köder, eine Bremsstellung. 
Die wird mit ein paar kurzen Würfen ermittelt und bleibt (+-eins). 
Nächster Köder, nächste Einstellung.
Dafür habe ich dieses aussenliegende, gut zu erreichende Wahlrädchen ja, denke ich mir. Zur individuellen Einstellung.

Bspw. ein TN60 FT bekommt auf der Daiwa von Anfang an eine 5, ein etwa gleichschwerer S-Ride95 eine 7. Danach wird evtl. um einen Raster nachjustiert. Der leichtere Moccasin fliegt mit der 5 deutlich weiter als mit der 7 und bereitet trotzdem keine Probleme.

Da lag ich wohl falsch. Bleibe aber trotzdem dabei ;-))

Die Achsbremse halte ich ebenfalls "spielfrei", ohne Druck auf die Lager.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich berücksuichtige das Ködergewicht in der Magnetbremseinstellung garnicht.
> 
> Für mich ist die Flugbahn-/Aerodynamik des Köders entscheidender. Ein 16gr Effzett fliegt einfach besser als ein 16gr Rapala Original (bei Gegenwind).
> 
> ...


 

So in etwa hab ich das auch gedacht. Anscheind ist das ja wie du festgestellt hast nicht so. Oder keiner weiß wie das richtig geht mit der ollen Bremse  und beide Varianten klappen bei etwas Übung in etwa gleich gut.

Also wenn jemand einen genauen Plan von der Magnetbremse hat, sei bitte so nett und erzähl uns wie das ganze läuft ;+.


----------



## schroe (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi Chrizzi,
im Prinzip ist es haar genau das gleiche. Die Magnetbremse wird dadurch ja keine andere. Der eine fährt mit "Tempomat" auf der freien Spur, der andere macht es sich etwas schwerer und passt seine Geschwindigkeit regelmässig neu an, weil er auch mal überholt. 
Kosten/Nutzen halten sich wohl die Waage.

Nur die gewichtsabhängige Einstellung kriege ich nicht auf den Schirm. 
Das wär mir dann doch zuviel Daumenarbeit und lasse gerne die Magneten für mich arbeiten (Effzett/windlastiger Wobbler), ich fauler Hund. )


----------



## schroe (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Am besten ist es natürlich, man hat für jede Köderklasse eine Rute bereitet und eingestellt im Bass-Boot liegen. Das wär mal ein Traum.

Wenn du auf TT dich im Forum satt einliest, wirst du sicherlich Threads finden, die ebenfalls voneinander abweichende Erklärungen zum Multiwerfen bieten. Bis hin zur oben erwähnten "Quetschbremsmethode", wie man sie bei alten (evtl. auch bei neuen Modellen) ABU Rollen in dem Beipack nahe gelegt bekommt.
Was funzt und dich selber zufriedenstellt, scheint auch hier Trumpf zu sein.

Ergänzung: Ich z.B. weiss, dass Kay es sehr gut beherrscht, von Dart nehme ich es, soweit ich von ihm gelesen habe, stark an. 
Deswegen bin ich mit "meiner" Methode nicht weniger unzufrieden, obgleich ich die andere Variante bereits (statische Einstellung) mit den Shimanos, systembedingt hinreichend praktiziert habe. 
Die Shimanos lassen einem aufgrund der Fliehkraftbremse nicht diese Spielräume.


----------



## plattform7 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Flugbahn-/Aerodynamik des Köders entscheidender. Ein 16gr Effzett fliegt einfach besser als ein 16gr Rapala Original (bei Gegenwind).



Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung wohl nicht ganz falsch...
Aber ich denke, dass auch das Gewicht Auswirkungen auf die Aerodynamik haben kann - deshalb ist hier denke ich mal, beides nicht verkehrt. Die Aerodynamik ist wohl das entscheidenste, was aber alles die Aerodynamik ausmacht #c. Ich denke, nicht nur die "windschnittige" Form, sondern auch ggbf. das Gewicht, das die eine oder andere Form in ihren Flugeigenschaften beeinflusst.

Durch diesen Thread motiviert, war ich gerade am See und habe bissel rumexpirementiert. In sehr vielen Fällen kann ich die Schroe´s Einschätzung bestätigen - ich konnte sehr viele Köder in der Einstellung "Mitte" problemlos werfen. Deka, 76ér Eichhörnechen, Escada und der Vision 100 funktionieren dabei alle ähnlich. Bei manchen haben aber ein Paar Klicks rauf und runter an die 5 bis 10 Meter mehr Wurfweite gebracht. In etwa gleich "schnittige" Formen mit höheren Gewichten profitierten dabei von einer Neujustierung.

Sicherlich nur ein flüchtiger Test gewesen, der nicht unbedingt volle Richtigkeit haben soll - da muss ich noch bissel mehr experimentieren.


----------



## schroe (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Jau PF7, sorry
habe ich missverständlich geschrieben. Mit "Flugbahn-/Aerodynamik" meine ich die allgemeinen "Flugeigenschaften".


----------



## Kay (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin zusammen
Ich seh schon, seine persönlichen Wurfumstände rüberzubringen ist nicht ganz so einfach deshalb schnell noch ein Nachtrag auch von mir. Im Grunde hätte ich das auch so wie schroe schreiben können. Man fummelt nicht laufend während eines Anglertages an der Magnetbremse rum. Es sei denn man fischt mit reichlich unterschiedlichen Ködern und wechselt diese ständig. 

Ich fische zurzeit fast zu 100% mit der Toy II und der Alphas. Dabei decke ich ein Ködergewicht von hauptsächlich 8-14gr. ab, situationsbedingt bis runter auf 4gr. (Chubby DD) und rauf auf 17-20gr. (Arnaud). Will ich auch so da ich keine Lust habe beim Watfischen mehrere Ruten mitzuschleppen. Köder sind zu 95% Wobbler die alle ein ziemlich gutes Wurfverhalten haben. Die Kombo harmoniert so gut zusammen, das ich sogar Würfe fast ala Stationärrolle (satte Beschleunigung) abfeuern kann. Und das bedeutet, das ich das Meiste mit meinem Wurfstil steuere. In dem Moment, wo ich merke das meine Köderform und -gewicht trotz Wurfperformance benötigte Wurfweite kostet, dreh ich natürlich auch an der Magnetbremse. :m

Letztendlich läuft alles auf das Folgende hinaus: Jeder wird nach einer gewissen Einübungs- und Einarbeitungszeit "seinen" persönlichen Stil finden, der sich mit Sicherheit in einigen Dingen von dem anderer unterscheidet. Und das ist auch gut so. Eigenes Gefühl und Herzblut ist nämlich bei sowas durch keine noch so gute Technikbeschreibung zu ersetzen. 

P.S.: Man sollte wirklich mal mit dem ganzen Haufen eine "Schwimmbecken-Wurf-und-Ködertest-Party" mit Mucke, Bierfass und Grill veranstalten. Das wäre ein Spass. :vik:

Gruss Kay


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Kay schrieb:


> P.S.: Man sollte wirklich mal mit dem ganzen Haufen eine "Schwimmbecken-Wurf-und-Ködertest-Party" mit Mucke, Bierfass und Grill veranstalten. Das wäre ein Spass. :vik:
> 
> Gruss Kay


 

Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Schwimmbecken sein. ein Tümpel mit klarem Wasser reicht vollkommen aus. Das wäre die beste Möglichkeit (solange man darf) auch mal andere Ruten zu sehen und zu begutachten, mit diesen zu Werfen. Andere Köder kennen lernen, wie sie laufen (deswegen halbwegs klares Wasser) - aussehen (ist schon schöner die Teile in der Hand zu halten und nicht nur auf Bilder zu sehen). 

Es dürfte wohl sehr interessant im Bezug auf die verschiedenen Ruten sein, da man eigendlich nicht die Möglichkeit hat, hier ein Stock von MB begrapschen zu können.

Dazu kann man auch gleich den jeweiligen Wurfstil der anderen begutachten und durch Tipps seinen womöglich (oder sehr wahrscheinlich) merkbar verbessern.


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> Ein Köder, eine Bremsstellung.
> Die wird mit ein paar kurzen Würfen ermittelt und bleibt (+-eins).
> Nächster Köder, nächste Einstellung.
> Dafür habe ich dieses aussenliegende, gut zu erreichende Wahlrädchen ja, denke ich mir. Zur individuellen Einstellung.


 
Genauso mache ich es - mit meiner alten Ambassadeur 5500C - auch! Die ersten Würfe dann noch etwas vorsichtiger, ggf. noch Daumeneinsatz und nachjustieren. Danach geht das Werfen dann gefahrlos. Es ist also eigentlich gar nicht so schwierig...:q#h:g

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin @ all,



> P.S.: Man sollte wirklich mal mit dem ganzen Haufen eine "Schwimmbecken-Wurf-und-Ködertest-Party" mit Mucke, Bierfass und Grill veranstalten. Das wäre ein Spass.



@Kay,
und wer liefert die Schwarzbarsche.:q
Ausserdem,......welches Schwimmbecken ist lang genug, um der Wurfpräsentation eines "alten" Baitcastmefojägers, wie du es bist stand zu halten?|supergri





> Letztendlich läuft alles auf das Folgende hinaus: Jeder wird nach einer gewissen Einübungs- und Einarbeitungszeit "seinen" persönlichen Stil finden....



Da bin ich ganz bei dir.#6
Obwohl ich eine gute Technikbeschreibung, gerade für den Einstieg als sehr hilfreich empfinde. Zwei Bremsen fürs Werfen können doch schon verwirren und eine "grobe" Orientierung wie es bei anderen funktioniert, kann das erste Eis brechen. Ging jedenfalls mir so.|kopfkrat

@all

Mir hat bspw. die Technikbeschreibung geholfen, dass die ersten 2/3 des Wurfes von der Magnet/Fliehkraftbremse zuverlässig beeinflußt werden. 
Das letzte Drittel, wenn der Köder langsam wird und sich wieder gen Wasseroberfläche bewegt, o.g. Wurfbremsen kaum noch/nicht mehr wirken, die Schleifbremse den maßgeblichen Einfluß übernimmt.
Diese (die Schleifbremse) ist permanent, unabhängig von der Köderbeschleunigung wirksam.
Hat man im "Wurfbeginn" also eine "aufbauschende" Schnur, dreht man die Magnetbremse fester/schaltet ein Fliehkraftelement dazu.
Bauscht sie sich im letzten Drittel auf, dreht man die Achsbremse fester zu.

Da man die Arbeit der Achsbremse aber relativ einfach und präziser mit dem Daumen übernehmen kann und sie unangenehmer Weise auch den Wurf verkürzt, wird sie von geübten Anglern gerne so eingestellt, dass sie den geringsten Widerstand entwickelt. 
Das ist die Einstellung, bei der sich die Spule eben so gerade nicht mehr axial verschieben lässt. Eine zu lockere Einstellung, wenn die Spule auf der Achse nach rechts und links wandert, kostet auch Energie und bremst den Flug.

So habe ich mir zumindest schonmal eine "neutrale" Ausgangsposition geschaffen, von der ich je nach eigenen Fertigkeiten, mittels Lockerung der Magnetbremse/Fliehkraftbremse abweiche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Und da sach noch einer, Multiwerfen sei einfach.
Ungefähr so wie mit Automatikgetriebe ohne Kupplung einen langen Anhänger mit Drehbrücke rückwärts einparken.  Die anderen fahren einfach vorwärts rein. :q

Noch ein (neuer) Nachteil: Multi macht Angler naß beim Werfen, stelle Klaus gestern fest, zumindest wenn die Rolle mehr als ne Streichholzschachtel groß ist! 

Bin aber schon wieder stille, ist viel zu interessant was da alles so passieren kann! #6 :m


----------



## Kay (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



> und wer liefert die Schwarzbarsche.:q
> Ausserdem,......welches Schwimmbecken ist lang genug


 
Ich glaube das ist das kleinere Problem. Erklär mal dem Bademeister was wir da machen wollen. Der holt gleich die Jungs mit den Zwangsjacken. :q 

Allerdings gibt's hier bei mir in Hamburg-Langenhorn/Kiwittsmoor tatsächlich ein Naturfreibad an dem die hamburgische Fliegenfischerscene im Frühjahr/Herbst 2 x ein Treffen veranstaltet mit Wurfdemos etc. Guggst Du hier: http://www.naturbad-kiwittsmoor.de/ rechte Spalte unter Sport/Fliegenfischen. Ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Es geht also :m

Gruss Kay


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und da sach noch einer, Multiwerfen sei einfach.
> Ungefähr so wie mit Automatikgetriebe ohne Kupplung einen langen Anhänger mit Drehbrücke rückwärts einparken.  Die anderen fahren einfach vorwärts rein. :q


 
Multiwerfen ist denkbar einfach:



schroe schrieb:


> Ein Köder, eine Bremsstellung.
> Die wird mit ein paar kurzen Würfen ermittelt und bleibt (+-eins).
> Nächster Köder, nächste Einstellung.
> Dafür habe ich dieses aussenliegende, gut zu erreichende Wahlrädchen ja, denke ich mir. Zur individuellen Einstellung.


----------



## schroe (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Jau Det,
ist ungefähr eine vergleichbare Leistung, wie es das Autofahren abverlangt.

Man muß sich merken, will man beschleunigen,.....das Gaspedal treten(das ist rechts).
Will man negativ beschleunigen,.....das Bremspedal treten(das ist in der Mitte oder, jetzt wirds kompliziert....., beim Automatik links).


----------



## Kay (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@schroe: #r :m
Gruss Kay


----------



## BeeJay (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Danke Schroe - gute Erklärung... #6 


AngelDet schrieb:


> Und da sach noch einer, Multiwerfen sei einfach.


Multifischen  *ist* einfach (wenn mann es kann). :q 
Scherz beiseite - das wesentliche "Problem" ist, dass das Fischen mit Statio schlichtweg schimpansensicher ist. Das Problem ist, dass die Eigenschaft der Stationärrolle beim Wurf viel zu verzeihen, dazu führt, dass sich ein schlechter Wurfstil auf Dauer festsetzt und nur schwer wieder wegzutrainieren ist. 

Lässt man die Schnur beim Wurf zu früh los gibt's halt ne Bogenlampe, ist man zu spät dran, fällt die Wurfweite einfach geringer aus. 
Gepeitschte, mit viel zu viel Kraft angelegte Würfe kommen auch noch verwicklungsfrei auf eine annehmbare Distanz. Alle genannten Wurffehler ziehen eben *keine* "Strafe" in Sachen Backlash nach sich, sodass der Angler der Meinung ist, er hätte einen guten Wurfstil. |bigeyes

Man könnte eine Stationärrolle auch an einen beringten Besenstiel klemmen - die Wurfweite wäre in dem Fall auch noch den Umständen entsprechend passabel. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach haben diejenigen Angler beim Umstieg auf eine Multikombo kaum Probleme, die schon im Stationärbereich bzw. beim Fliegenfischen auf einen möglichst sauberen Wurfstil und die zu den verwendeten Ködern passende Kombination aus Biegsamkeit und Schnellkraft ihrer Rute achten.

...und das Argument, der "Ködergewichtsbereich einer Statiokombo wäre größer" ist imho schlicht falsch - die Stationärrolle bestraft gepeischte Würfe oder eine für den benutzten Köder unangepasste Kombo einfach nicht so konsequent mit Vogelnestern, wie eine Multi. :q

...kurz zusammengefasst: "hast du mit leichten Baitcastern Probleme, ist dein Wurfstil mit Statio-Kombos auch entsprechend verbesserungsbedürftig" - meine Meinung.

BeeJay

P.S.: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Waller Rainer - saubere Arbeit! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite - das wesentliche "Problem" ist, dass das Fischen mit Statio schlichtweg schimpansensicher ist. Das Problem ist, dass die Eigenschaft der Stationärrolle beim Wurf viel zu verzeihen, dazu führt, dass sich ein schlechter Wurfstil auf Dauer festsetzt und nur schwer wieder wegzutrainieren ist.


Da sind wir uns ja einig! #6  Manchmal ist es halt angebracht, es ganz ganz einfach zu halten, sozusagen primatensicher und funktionsfähig unter entspannendem Nicht-Einschalten des Großhirns! :g :q



schroe schrieb:


> ist ungefähr eine vergleichbare Leistung, wie es das Autofahren abverlangt.


Und : Wirklich Autofahren lernen viele ja auch nie, vor allem die Regulation des Gaspedals auf einen vorgegebenen Festwert. Andere (vorzugswiese mit Hut) kennen nur einen über alles ermittelten "sicheren" höchsten Wert und beinhart keine Ausnahmen. :m


----------



## plattform7 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Multi macht Angler naß beim Werfen...



Jup, aber eigentlich nur in der Buchse, weil es so geil ist :q:q:q


----------



## KHof (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo Plattform!

Das war nicht die Bux im übertragenen Sinn!

Die älteren ABU`s laufen recht offen und verbreiten schon einen merklichen Sprühnebel von der schnell laufenden Spule beim Wurf! 
Kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen schon abhärten - ist bei Wärme aber erfrischend.
(Ich glaub Det hat gestern zum ersten Mal jemand stundenlang mit der Multi fischen sehen...)

Klaus


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



KHof schrieb:


> Die älteren ABU`s laufen recht offen und verbreiten schon einen merklichen Sprühnebel von der schnell laufenden Spule beim Wurf!
> Kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen schon abhärten - ist bei Wärme aber erfrischend.


 
Hallo Klaus!

Genau deswegen wären mir am 1.Mai (scheiss kalt gewesen) fast die Flossen abgefrohren! Da bin ich nach 3 Stunden lieber auf GuFi umgestiegen.... wär ja auch blöd...so ganz ohne Flossen.... |rolleyes


----------



## BeeJay (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns ja einig! #6


Ähm - nö.


AngelDet schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es halt angebracht, es ganz ganz einfach zu halten, sozusagen primatensicher und funktionsfähig unter entspannendem Nicht-Einschalten des Großhirns! :g :q


Wenn man sich ernsthaft mit der Baitcasterrei beschäftigt und etwas trainiert, braucht das Werfen ebenso wenig "Hirn-Rechenleistung" wie die Verwendung einer Stationärrolle. *g*

Ich schweife aber ab…
Börnie z.B. sucht offenbar gerade nach Gründen, seine sündhaft teure Megabass wieder "abzuschaffen" indem er per Thread möglichst viele Argumente sammeln will, die zeigen, dass es mit einer Stationärkombo "genauso gut" geht und die Baitcaster folglich überflüssig ist.

Das ist meines Erachtens der falsche Ansatz. Eine Baitcaster ist eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung des persönlichen Rutenarsenals und kann einen nur weiter bringen - wenn man sich damit beschäftigt. Es hat also nichts mit "das Material einfach halten" zu tun, sondern mit dem den aktuellen Anforderungen optimal gerecht werdenden Gerät. 

Sicher gibt es ganz klar Situationen, in denen man zielgerichtet zu einer besser geeigneten Stationärkombo greift.
Die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, dass es ebenso viele (wenn nicht sogar mehr) Fälle gibt, in denen eine Baitcaster klare Vorteile bietet - meine Aufzeichungen von 2006, wo ich 95% der Zeit mit Baitcastern gefischt habe sprechen da z.B. eine deutliche Sprache. |supergri

Das hat also nichts mit dem "geilen Gefühl beim Wurf oder Drill oder einem Hype" zu tun, sondern eher mit einem gewissen "Werkzeugkasten"-Denken. Man sucht sich für die entsprechende Situation genau das passende Gerät aus, um möglichst entspannt, aber gezielt und erfolgreich zu fischen. Einmal ist es eben eine Baitcaster, das andere Mal eine Stationärkombi. #6

Letztlich werden aber nur diejenigen mit einer Baitcastkombo erfolgreich sein, die sich auch vorstellen können damit zu fangen. 

Ein Satz zum Abschluss...
Wir hier in Deutschland sind so ziemlich das einzige Land, in dem auf jede verkaufte Baitcasterrolle (geschätzt) 999 Stationärrollen kommen. Ein Blick über den großen Teich (egal welchen) zu den "eingefleischten Kunstködernationen" zeigt da ein ganz anderes Bild. Alles Lemminge? :q

BeeJay #h


----------



## profifischer (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo
Weiß vllt jemand von euch wo man in Deutschland Schwarzbarsche kaufen kann.
Seit ich meine Black Star Vertikal und Revo habe, möcht ich mit nichts anderem mehr Angeln. Leider sind die Wurfweiten mit 10g ziemlich bescheiden. Aber die mit den Arnauds sind super.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Börnie z.B. sucht offenbar gerade nach Gründen, seine sündhaft teure Megabass wieder "abzuschaffen" indem er per Thread möglichst viele Argumente sammeln will, die zeigen, dass es mit einer Stationärkombo "genauso gut" geht und die Baitcaster folglich überflüssig ist.


Dazu sag ich nichts weiter, zu dem schon gesagten. Letzlich zählt da ja die Aussage mit dem individuellen Glücksein. :m



> Das hat also nichts mit dem "geilen Gefühl beim Wurf oder Drill oder einem Hype" zu tun, sondern eher mit einem gewissen "Werkzeugkasten"-Denken. Man sucht sich für die entsprechende Situation genau das passende Gerät aus, um möglichst entspannt, aber gezielt und erfolgreich zu fischen. Einmal ist es eben eine Baitcaster, das andere Mal eine Stationärkombi. #6


Schön gesagt, das mit dem Werkzeugkasten gefällt mir, schleppe schließlich auch manchmal 4-5 spezialisierte Kombos an Wasser.


----------



## schroe (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@Kay,
das Naturbad ist doch schonmal ein wirklich guter Anfang.#6 Noch ein paar Bäume rein, hier und da ein großer Stein, vielleicht zwei drei Krautburgen und der LM Bass fühlt sich heimisch.:m
Danach isser ja eh auf´m Grill (weil, wär ja sonst starfbar).:m

@BeeJay,
der Börnie hat schon ein Händchen für die Entwicklung von diskutierbarem Threadmaterial, nech?|supergri



> (Ich glaub Det hat gestern zum ersten Mal jemand stundenlang mit der Multi fischen sehen...)



@KHof,
und alles was er mit nach Hause genommen hat, ist die Erkenntnis dass man nass wird.:g

Ich bewundere deine Geduld.:m


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Kann BeeJay nur zustimmen, was die Wurfeigenschaften, und oder Fähigkeiten anbelangt, und deren Auswirkungen wenn man dann auf Multi umsteigen möchte.
Ich denke auch, das es gerade bei leichten Köder im Anfang den richtigen Abwurfpunkt und die rechte Aufladung des Blanks betrifft mit dem man sich schwer tut, und es ist sicher einfacher wenn man sich Schrittweise leichteren Ködern nähert. Bei der Statio fühle ich noch gewohnheitsgemäß das leichte Gewicht am Zeigefinger, bei der Baitcastercombi fällt es deutlich schwieriger. Viel üben lernt viel.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

nun was das "Wasserbad" beiBaitcastern betrifft....
das habe ich bei den Statios aber auch...insbesondere beim Guffieren und da wiederum bei der Faulenzertechnik.

Was Dart schreibt ist vollkommen richtig.....
ich bin zum Baitcasten durchs jerken gekommen, will heissen.....das Multi fischen im allgemeinen ist sehr sehr sehr einfach zu erlernen wenn man nicht den fehler macht und gleich 5 gr Köder werfen möchte. ich persönlich habe nach den ersten Einstellungtips fürs jerken gehandelt und dann ruck zuck den eigentlich Ablauf automatisiert gehabt...dann wird man allerdings erstmal leichtsinnig und schon passierts, Tüddel und wenn man pech hat Köder wech, also Bremse wieder zurückstellen usw.usw. ist echt keine Hexerei Köder um die 15gr mit entsprechender Combo rauszupfeffern, Det das hast du schneller im Blut wie due es glauben kannst


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



schroe schrieb:


> und alles was er mit nach Hause genommen hat, ist die Erkenntnis dass man nass wird.


Nö. #d Aber war mal schön nebeneinander auszuprobieren, wie gut werfbare 40-50g Köder sich an Multi-Jerkrute und schwere Stationär-Spinne werfen lassen. Und das genaue Werfen an bösartigen Fichtenzweigen vorbei klappte ganz vorzüglich, ohne Christbäume. Kannst ja mal fragen was genauer geht. Klaus brauchte keine Geduld (wofür?), sondern Action um doch noch einen Fisch rauszukitzeln.


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...
> Börnie z.B. sucht offenbar gerade nach Gründen, seine sündhaft teure Megabass wieder "abzuschaffen" indem er per Thread möglichst viele Argumente sammeln will, die zeigen, dass es mit einer Stationärkombo "genauso gut" geht und die Baitcaster folglich überflüssig ist....



|gaehn:
Willst Sie mir noch nur abluchsen! Aber da schenk ich sie lieber dem Moped |supergri ...


... der ärgert sich nach einer Woche so, dass ich sie wieder habe. :m

@Schroe:

Call me king of threads! #6


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Noch ein kleiner Tip an alle die hier mitlesen und sich überlegen ob sie sich ne Jerk,-oder Batcasting-Combo kaufen wollen.
Wenn ihr jemanden im Bekannten,-oder Freundeskreis habt der diese Art der Angelei bereits betreibt, oder ihr nette Zufallsbekannte am Wasser trefft, scheut euch nicht zu fragen ob ihr euch nicht mal zum Üben für den Einstieg treffen könnt.
Da werden die Allerwenigsten Nein sagen, und der Einstieg wird sehr viel einfacher, als es sich hier, in diesem oder ähnlichen Threads, nur theoretisch erfahren lässt, auch wenn sich hier alle viel Mühe geben.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

jep Dart...ein beispiel...
mein mitlerer Sohnemann damals 14 dem habe ich einfach so die bass Tour 180 mit der Curado und nem little Sickly in die Hand gedrückt, einmal gezeigt wie er die Bremse einzustellen hat wie das mit dem Daumen funktionier, also ein "Crashkurs von 2-3 Minuten, ihn aufgefordert ohne Kraft einfach mal das Teil zu werfen...er einen schönen Schwung hingelegt und zupf war der Sickly ca 30m entfernt.....habe ganz gut Bauklötze gestaunt, tja so einfach kanns sein wenn man unbedarft dran geht:vik:er wollte auch keine Weiten jagen sondern es hat ihm einfach Spass gemacht, nur ein Biss bleib ihm damals verwehrt#q


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Jo... ich habe soviel von anderen, erfahrenen Anglern gelernt, wenn es um neue Techniken oder Köder ging, das es eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, das Wissen (ggf. auch das Nichtwissen:q) weiter zu geben, das sehe ich ja auch bei sehr Vielen hier im Thread. Das Schöne am Angeln ist, das man ewiger Student ist und bleibt:vik:
Genug philosophiert, zurück zum Baitcasting:l
Greetz Reiner


----------



## sa-s (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Dart schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tip an alle die hier mitlesen und sich überlegen ob sie sich ne Jerk,-oder Batcasting-Combo kaufen wollen.
> Wenn ihr jemanden im Bekannten,-oder Freundeskreis habt der diese Art der Angelei bereits betreibt, oder ihr nette Zufallsbekannte am Wasser trefft, scheut euch nicht zu fragen ob ihr euch nicht mal zum Üben für den Einstieg treffen könnt.
> Da werden die Allerwenigsten Nein sagen, und der Einstieg wird sehr viel einfacher, als es sich hier, in diesem oder ähnlichen Threads, nur theoretisch erfahren lässt, auch wenn sich hier alle viel Mühe geben.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



hallo reiner,

schön wärs, doch in unserer diaspora gibts kaum jemanden der plastik schlenzt, allenfalls wird blech durch die fluten gezogen, dass da jemand ne baitcastcombo sein eigen nennen würde wäre mir ganz neu, da hat ja nicht mal keiner keine jerkcombo nicht. . . . 

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.: und danke für die tips


----------



## ivo (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@sa-s

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Interessiere mich auch für eine Combo. Aber bei mir wirds schon schwer jemanden mit ner Jerkrute zu finden.#d
Ich lese fleißig mit und lerne.#6

Gruß ivo


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hi Sepp und Ivo
Das Baitcasting steckt in Deutschland sicherlich noch in den Kinderschuhen, das Jerken hat doch mittlerweile eine gewisse Popularität bekommen. Es besteht auch hier im AB eine gute Chance Gleichgesinnte aus eurer Gegend kennen zu lernen.
Unter "Was beisst wo", in eurem Postleitzahlbereich, meldet sich evt. doch der ein oder andere, wenn ihr dort nachfragt. Evt. muss man halt auch mal ne Stunde Fahrzeit in Kauf nehmen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

sas und ivo...
einfach mal auf der Memberkarte nachschauen oder einen kleinen fred eröffnen um rauszufinden wer in der Nähe wohnt

gleich mal hier die Frage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*wer wohnt in der Nähe der beiden und lässt die mal ein paar Würfe mit ner Baitcaster (egal ob Jerk oder Twitchcombo) machen????????????*


----------



## sa-s (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sas und ivo...
> einfach mal auf der Memberkarte nachschauen oder einen kleinen fred eröffnen um rauszufinden wer in der Nähe wohnt
> 
> gleich mal hier die Frage!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



hallo rainer,

danke für den aufruf!

hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, hähä, hatte wohl recht mit der niederbayerischen multirollendiaspora!

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.: wird ja hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange dauern bis ich endlich die kollegen aus dem oberbayerischen innstädchen kennenlerne.

dann machen wir die südkurve rund :vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



sa-s schrieb:


> ...
> p.s.: wird ja hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange dauern bis ich endlich die kollegen aus dem oberbayerischen innstädchen kennenlerne.
> 
> dann machen wir die südkurve rund :vik:


 
Welche Südkurve? Allianz-Arena?


----------



## BeeJay (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> |gaehn:
> Willst Sie mir noch nur abluchsen! |supergri ...


Äh, nö. 
Du siehst die ganze Situation falsch...

Schroe, Rainer und ich würden uns alle freuen, wenn du mit deiner Megabass so richtig Spass hättest und fangen würdest. :m

Wir stehen sicher nicht wie die (Ruten)Geier Schlange und stechen irgendwelche Nadeln in eine Börnie-Baitcaster-Voodoopuppe, nur damit Du keinen Spass hast und einer dir das Teil dann günstig abkaufen kann. |bigeyes

Was denkst du eigentlich für böse Sachen von uns?!|kopfkrat

Unsere Angelruten kaufen wir uns schon selbst, keine Sorge... 

BeeJay

/Edit: 

Das er einzige Grund, warum wir dich immer wieder gerne mal auf den Arm nehmen, ist deine chronische Unentschlossenheit. 
In diesem Sinne...

Hü-Hott!


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Äh, nö.
> Du siehst die ganze Situation falsch...
> 
> Schroe, Rainer und ich würden uns alle freuen, wenn du mit deiner Megabass so richtig Spass hättest und fangen würdest. :m
> ...


 
Hi!
Bin garnicht unentschlossen, sondern nur sehr kritisch!
Spass hab ich mit meiner MB/Alphas-Combo ohne Ende. Wurde gestern abend erst wieder gassi geführt. Die kommt halt nur an bestimmten Gewässern zum Einsatz.
Ausserdem weiss ich ja, dass Du nicht so auf "regular" stehst!


----------



## Dr.D (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

hallo zusammen,

erstmal zu sa-s
ähh ich wohn hier und ich fische ähhh
zu 80 % mit der fliege
zu 10 % mit der multi
zu 10 % mit der statio

falls du dich treffen willst, nur kontaktieren |wavey:

wie bereits erwähnt fische ich hauptsächlich mit der fliege. nichts desto trotz habe ich anfang des jahres aus reiner neugierde mal mit dem baitcasten angefangen, ein paar fragen im board gestellt mir zwei multirollen gekauft und einfach mal probiert. nachdem ich mich kurz in die bremssysteme der shimano multis eingelesen habe, hats auch schon funktioniert mit dem werfen - ne stunde trockenübungen und ab ans wasser. wie ihr euch denken könnt liess auch der erste fisch wohl nicht lange auf sich warten. erstaunlich für mich, der direkte kontakt zum fisch - zwar nicht ganz so wie beim fliegenfischen aber immerhin. ich fische übrigens alles an ner aspire ax. so jetzt haben wir august, ich war bis jetzt 20 mal mit der multi am wasser, werfe mit dem ding genauso wie mit der stationärrolle über kopf, seitlich, diagonal usw usf. 
ich kann also nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum das werfen mit multis auch nur ansatzweise schwer sein sollte - schon gar nicht wenn man bedenkt, wie übrigens beim fliegenfischen ständig, das 90 % aller fische ca. 8-12m vor den füssen gefangen werden. es ist einfach wie mit allem im leben, leute, die macht der gewohnheit lässt uns verkrampfen. 
dadurch, dass ich ab und an im fliegenfischen kurse gebe, kenne ich den ein oder anderen angler der wirklich nur ausschliesslich mit der fliege fischt. das heisst noch nie oder selten eine stationäre geworfen hatte. genialer einfall: ich habe einen solchen freund mal kontaktiert und ihm die multi erklärt. 5 minuten später konnte er damit umgehen - danach hab ich ihm ne stationäre in die hand gedrückt und nichts gesagt - ich glaube er würde heute noch am wasser stehen .... ihm kam das werfen mit der multi übrigens deutlich einfacher vor (der gute mann ist für ihn sinnigerweise beim fliegenfischen geblieben).

es ist sicherlich mühsam eine diskussion in diese richtung zu führen. jeder sollte für sich entscheiden was ihm spass macht.
der ein oder andere sucht am wasser ständig neue herausforderung und möchte sich, von sich aus fischereilich eben verändern. das kann ich gut nachvollziehen! nachdem aber jeder angler respektiert werden sollte, ist es nur gut das auch ein teil bei althergebrachten bleibt - stichwort tradition. es wäre ja auch schlimm wenn alle menschen gleich sind und gleich denken - eine katastrophe wie ich meine. 

auch die lange diskussion über die eierlegende wollmilchsau und dem unverständnis des ein oder anderen über den "rutenwald" eines anderen anglers kann ich nur kopfschüttelnd beiwohnen.

im fliegenfischerbereich steht eine solche frage gar nicht im raum, warum:
hier dreht sich alles ausschliesslich um die schnurklassen (aftma) - also dem eigentlichen wurfgewicht - von diesem ausgegangen wird die rute gekauft (optimale aufladung des blanks beim wurfvorgang).

es gibt anhaltspunkte bzgl. der schnurklassen und dem zielfisch, allerdings nicht ohne das gewässer, bzw. die gewässerstruktur zu vernachlässigen. hinzu kommt das werferischen können des jeweiligen - ein völlig normaler und auch absolut akzeptierter vorgang.

im übertragenen sinne:

wenn jemand anfängt mit der multirolle zu fischen, dann ist es der falsche weg mit zu leichten ködern beginnen zu wollen, das wird den lernprozess des werfens nur unnütz erschweren!

übung macht den meister! beim fliegenfischen gibt es keine diskussion über "trockenübungen" auf der wiese, warum also nicht auch beim werfen mit der multi- oder stationärrolle. es wird hier sicherlich niemanden schaden, zielwürfe zu üben - ok ausser dem tackledealer mangels rückläufiger verkaufszahlen bzgl. spinnköder.

es muss einfach akzeptiert werden, dass wir alle nicht im selben ort wohnen und im selben gewässer fischen. die gewässer sind einfach viel zu unterschiedlich um pauschal übers knie zu brechen was nun die richtige ausrüstung ist. jeder soll selbst entscheiden wo er angelt und auf welchen zielfisch er gehen möchte. so kann man auch jedem behilflich sein eine annähernd richtige wahl zu treffen. mit der zeit wird jeder "seinen eigenen gerätecharaktär" entwickeln auch ein solcher ist zu aktzeptieren, ob dieser dann zielführend für den einsteiger, anfänger oder umsteiger ist ??? 

ich selbst habe oben geschrieben ich fische alles mit ein und derselben rute! ja klar, einen satz höher steht ich fische zu 80% mit der fliege hier besitze ich natürlich 4 verschiedene ruten mit 4 verschiedenen schnurklassen und man höre und staune auch in vier verschiedenen längen!!! 

das würde auch erklären warum eben der ein oder andere mehr ruten und rollen im schrank hat der andere eben nicht. 
und das auch das selbe "flüsschen" unterschiedliche rahmenbedingung hinsichtlich der strömungsunterschiede, tiefen und ähnliches hat erklärt auch die ständig differenzierten meinungen.

achso, warum ich nur eine spinnrute mit ans wasser nehme, ich fische mit stark eingeschränkten köderspektrum im stillwasser und wenn ich mal am fluss stehe, dann such ich mir eben die ruhigeren stellen aus. meine fischereilich wut lasse ich beim fliegenfischen voll und ganz aus. 

warum ich euch den ganzen "mist" hier reinschreibe?
naja - ich würde mir wünschen, das die informationen hier, sich nicht ständig und auschliessliche auf die hardware der fischrei beziehen, sondern einfach mal umfassender erläutert werden. 

erklärt dem ein oder anderen anfänger oder umsteiger mal warum ihr gerade den stock und die rolle in dem gewässer mit diesem köder auf den zielfisch mit dieser technik befischt. vielleicht werden die das eher verstehen. 


um jetzt nicht gleich nen maulkorb zu kriegen, es gibt hier ja schon einige die den ansatz versuchen bzw. manchmal auch ganz gut hinkriegen (weiter so) aber vielleicht sollte einfach mal genauer auf die umstände eingegangen werden. genauso wie ich leider viel zu oft vermisse, das sich darüber ausgetauscht wird, wie welcher köder läuft, bzw. geführt werden sollte und was diese führung im zusammenspiel mit dem köder dann imitiert...

naja ich hör jetzt lieber mal auf bevor ich nen eigenen thread bekomm ... 

schönes WE

marco


----------



## schroe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Schönes Statement marco.

Ich denke, Fliegenfischer haben mit der Multi weniger Probleme, weil sie gewohnt sind den Wurf "wahrzunehmen" (gewohnt, ihn wahrnehmen zu müssen). 
Den Wurf an sich, als Bestandteil der Angelei zu akzeptieren. 
Bei Wind und Wetter den Wurf anzupassen.
Und sie haben es gelernt, "Zeiten" einzuhalten.

Der Flifi wirft die Trockenfliege nicht selber, die Rute erledigt das. Der Angler selber animiert die Rute lediglich, im Doppelzug natürlich auch die Schnur.
Kann man auch auf die Baitcaster übertragen.


Flugschnüre werfen ist genausowenig "Hexerei", wie es das Werfen mit der Baitcaster ist.
Nach einer Stunde gehaltvollem Training, kann man sich auch ans freie Wasser wagen und einen Fisch fangen. Bis zur Selbstverständlichkeit oder Nähe zur Perfektion ist es dann noch ein weiter, weiter Weg
Üben ist legitim und immer ein bedingendes, sinnvolles Mittel zum Zweck.

Wie gesagt, schönes Posting finde ich, auch in allen anderen angesprochenen Punkten.


----------



## Dart (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Geniales Posting Marco, Respeckt#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Kay (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Moin zusammen


> Schönes Statement marco.


 
Schliesse mich da Schroe voll und ganz an. 
Schön geschrieben und angedacht. So bringt Meinungsaustausch Spass.



> erklärt dem ein oder anderen anfänger oder umsteiger mal warum ihr gerade den stock und die rolle in dem gewässer mit diesem köder auf den zielfisch mit dieser technik befischt. vielleicht werden die das eher verstehen.


Und da ist für mich der Haken. Auch Anfängern dürfte Folgendes schnell klar sein. Durch eine gut abgestimmte Ausrüstung versucht man beim Kunstköderangeln (ob nun Fliege, Blech, Wobbler etc.) eine möglichst naturgetreue vermeindliche Beute zu imitieren. 

Aber das I-Tüpfelchen, welches ich jetzt einfach mal mit "Siebter Sinn" oder einfach "Gefühl" beschreibe ist schon erheblich schwieriger zu beschreiben, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. So etwas erlangt man erst nach langen Jahren der Erfahrung am Wasser oder vielleicht sogar nie. Dazu gehören grob angeschnitten das "Lesen" eines Gewässers, Wetter- und Windeinschätzung, Jahreszeiten und eben auch der "Siebte Sinn" der mich schon viele Male in bestimmten Situationen das Richtige hat machen lassen, was daraufhin auch mit Erfolg belohnt wurde. 

Ich hoffe, das meine Enkel in den nächsten Jahren ihre Begeisterung für das Angeln ("Opa, wann kann ich endlich mal mit zum Angeln") beibehalten. Ich glaube nämlich das eine erfolgversprechende Art dieses spezielle "Gefühl" zu vermitteln Folgende ist: Vor Ort am Gewässer selbst. 

Und übrigens... ich komme aus der Flifi-Ecke.  :m Habe ich allerdings die letzten 2 Jahre stark vernachlässigt. HH und S-H sind auf die Dauer entbehrungsreiche Landstriche für Fliegenfischer ohne div. Vereinsbeitritte. Aber Dänemark wäre eigentlich mal wieder fällig. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Judy (22. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Um mit Jerkbaits zu fischen finde ich eine kleine Multi/Baitcaster um einiges besser als eine "gute" Stationärrolle.

Hab mich fast ein Jahr mit einer Shimano Twin-Power 2500FB an meiner Jerke vergnügt. Und im Vergleich zur Calais 201A fische ich an der Jerke um einiges lieber mit der Multi.

Es kam einfach mit der Stationärrolle "zu oft" zu Verwicklungen der Köder beim Auswurf. Und gleich nach dem Auswurf mit dem Finger bremsen geht mit der Zeit ziemlich auf die Nerven. Mit der Multi sind mir Verwicklungen bisher äußerst selten passiert. Klar bremst man da auch mit dem Daumen kurz vorm Aufprall ab, aber da tut man's dann auch gerne |supergri
Und deshalb fische ich liebend gerne mit ner Multi :vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Judy schrieb:


> Um mit Jerkbaits zu fischen finde ich eine kleine Multi/Baitcaster um einiges besser als eine "gute" Stationärrolle.
> 
> Hab mich fast ein Jahr mit einer Shimano Twin-Power 2500FB an meiner Jerke vergnügt. Und im Vergleich zur Calais 201A fische ich an der Jerke um einiges lieber mit der Multi.
> 
> ...



Ist klar! Generell gings hier ja auch um Spinfischen im WG-Bereich bis ca. 20 Gramm und ob es hierbei Sinn macht auch mit der Multi zu fischen.
Fürs Jerken verwende ich auch Multis. Im WG-Bereich von 15-20 Gramm Multis aber nur ab und zu. Und im Bereich 20 Gramm - Jerken schon öfter...


----------



## bazawe (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich verwende zum Spinnfischen beide Modelle, die Multi kommt bei größeren Wobblern zum Einsatz. Der Vorteil bei XXL-Wobblern / Multi ist der, daß sich der Köder nicht im Vorfach verhängt, wie daß bei der Stationärrolle oft der Fall ist. Hatte vor zwei Jahren mal das "Vergnügen" daß sich fast bei jeden Wurf mein HI-LO verfing, die Hechte raubten und ich war mit entwirren des Vorfachs beschäftigt, das brachte mich zur Weißglut, seitdem benutze ich eine Multi.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



bazawe schrieb:


> Ich verwende zum Spinnfischen beide Modelle, die Multi kommt bei größeren Wobblern zum Einsatz. Der Vorteil bei XXL-Wobblern / Multi ist der, daß sich der Köder nicht im Vorfach verhängt, wie daß bei der Stationärrolle oft der Fall ist. Hatte vor zwei Jahren mal das "Vergnügen" daß sich fast bei jeden Wurf mein HI-LO verfing, die Hechte raubten und ich war mit entwirren des Vorfachs beschäftigt, das brachte mich zur Weißglut, seitdem benutze ich eine Multi.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



Stimmt, da rult die Multi total! Der Abu Tormentor ist auch total nervig, wenn man ihn mit der Statio fischt. Durch die schön gespannte Schnur beim Abwurf mit der Multi kommt es da nie zu Verwicklungen Vorfach+Drilling. #6


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ich habe richtig gefallen an Multi´s gefunden!! Schon vor einigen Jahren zeigte mir ein erfahrener "Multi-Zocker",daß ein Könner selbst kleine Spinnköder sogar weiter werfen kann als einer mit ner Stationären!!!!

Es bedarf ganz gewiß Übung aber mit der Zeit stellt man gewisse,entscheidende Vorteile der Multi fest!!!

Zum einen hat man einen direkteren Draht zum Köder und Fisch.Zum anderen treten bei Multis keine oder selten Verschleißerscheinungen auf.Eine Multi ist einfach hart im nehmen und wie ich finde wie fürs Spinnfischen konzipiert!!!!Es gipt heute wirklich tolle,filigrane Multirollen,mit denen man das komplette KUKÖ-Spektrum fischen kann.

Das heißt nicht daß ich keine Stationären mehr fische!!


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@maesox:

Nachdem ich aufgegeben habe alle möglichen Köder mit einer Baitcast-Combo zu werfen und nur noch Köder mit optimalen Gewicht damit fische kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!

Der Kontakt zum Köder ist super, man kann dicke und relativ dehnungsarme Mono/FC-Schnure gut werfen und wenn alles zusammenpasst und die Magnet/Fliehkraft-Bremse richtig eingestellt ist sind auch die Wurfweiten super.

Insbesondere im klaren Wasser ist man mit der Baitcaster im Vorteil, weil man gut mit den dicken und weniger sichtigen Mono/FC-Schnüren fischen kann.

Um alle Köder (überwiegend Wobbler) mit der Baitcaster zu fischen benötigt man jedoch eindeutig mehr Combos als das im Statio-Bereich der Fall ist.

Und eins darf man nicht vergessen: Es macht einfach Spass mit der Baitcaster zu fischen ... es ist mir immer wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung.

Nur eines darf man nicht machen: Auf Biegen und Brechen alle mit der Multi fischen, wenn man nicht die perfekt für den jeweiligen Köder abgestimmte Combo hat. Das bringt nix als Backlashes und geringe Wurfweiten...Fluchen und Verteufeln der Baitcaster... :m


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ist richtig,Böörnie!

Die Angelei hat auch nichts mit Auffallen und Angeberei zu tun.Es macht ebend richtig laune.Auch wenn ich nicht die gleiche Wurfweite erreiche ,entschädigt doch die Materialschonung und letztendes der Biss mit anschließendem Drill !!!!!!

Für mich ist es mehr als eine willkommende Abwechlung!! Fische zur Zeit die ABU Revo und die deckt mal richtig viel ab


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> Ist richtig,Böörnie!
> 
> Die Angelei hat auch nichts mit Auffallen und Angeberei zu tun.Es macht ebend richtig laune.Auch wenn ich nicht die gleiche Wurfweite erreiche ,entschädigt doch die Materialschonung und letztendes der Biss mit anschließendem Drill !!!!!!
> 
> Für mich ist es mehr als eine willkommende Abwechlung!! *Fische zur Zeit die ABU Revo und die deckt mal richtig viel ab*



Für welche Köder/welchen WG-Bereich fischt Du die??


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

....von Spinnern 3 über Arnauds bis Jerks

Nur darf man s neue Einstellen nicht vergessen....


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> ....von Spinnern 3 über Arnauds bis Jerks
> 
> Nur darf man s neue Einstellen nicht vergessen....



Wie schwer sind denn Deine 3er Spinner? An welcher Rute fischt Du das ganze Zeug?


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ob Du`s glaubst oder nicht,an der Piketime!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind denn Deine 3er Spinner? An welcher Rute fischt Du das ganze Zeug?





maesox schrieb:


> Ob Du`s glaubst oder nicht,an der Piketime!!!!!



Okay, ich glaubs nicht! |supergri
Na, wie schwer sind die Spinner? Die Wurfweiten sind da doch hundsmiserabel, oder?


----------



## bazawe (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Servus Matze,

an was für einen Stock hast Du Deine Revo geschraubt ?


----------



## bazawe (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Paßt, Börnie war schneller


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Teilweise spann ich sie auch auf eine DAM Casting Rute (Name|kopfkrat;+) muß ich schauen.
Ansonsten alles mit der Piketime!!!! Spinner werf ich mit der Stationär-Combo weiter aber wie schon gesagt ist mir das manchmal egal,weil das "feeling" alles wieder wett macht!!


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> Teilweise spann ich sie auch auf eine DAM Casting Rute (Name|kopfkrat;+) muß ich schauen.
> Ansonsten alles mit der Piketime!!!! Spinner werf ich mit der Stationär-Combo weiter aber wie schon gesagt ist mir das manchmal egal,weil das "feeling" alles wieder wett macht!!


 
Die Piketime I hat ein angegebenes WG von 50-100 Gramm und Du fischt damit teilweise so leichte Köder? Von "Aufladen den Blanks" kann da wohl nicht mehr die Rede sein.

Ich fische an meiner Wobbler-Baitcast-Combo (WG der Rute 7-21 Gramm) in Verbindung mit der Daiwa Alphas und 0,28der Mono nur Köder im Bereich von ca. 14-18 Gramm. Da klappt das super und auch die Wurfweite ist bestens!

Etwas schwerere Köder fische ich an der Jig&Worm mit 33er Mono und der Shimano Calcutta. Jerks an der gleichen Rute, aber mit 15er PowerPro und der Shimano Chronarch.


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Suche daher noch eine geeignete Casting Rute zum Twitching;+

Was schlagt Ihr mir für eine vor vor??


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> Suche daher noch eine geeignete Casting Rute zum Twitching;+
> 
> Was schlagt Ihr mir für eine vor vor??


 
Nimm Rainer´s Steez Combo!!!


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Wo finden???;+


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> Wo finden???;+


 
Nicht "finden" sondern "anmailen"!
Weiss auch nicht mehr genau, wo er das erwähnt hat...vielleicht hat er sie ja noch... #c


----------



## sa-s (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nimm Rainer´s Steez Combo!!!



kann ich nur empfehlen!

habe die selbe combo und würde nach der gewissermassen länger als erwarteten einarbeitungszeit diese nicht mehr missen wollen.

versteh nicht, warum der rainer die weggeben will, aber wahrscheinlich hat er noch was "tolleres" entdeckt.

ich würde die gunst der stunde nutzen!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



sa-s schrieb:


> ....ich würde die gunst der stunde nutzen!


 
... und nen kleinen Kredit aufnehmen :m


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Oh... da gibt's aber nun einen Streit um die Steez  

PS. Ich will sie aber nicht... kenn aber jemanden der sie will - der ist grad am sparen


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hab ich wenn ihr den Dart meint aber bisher nüscht..#d
Vielleicht macht er grad siesta


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ne Dart meinen wir nicht... wir meinen Rainer1962 (hoffendlich stimmt die Zahl).


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ne Dart meinen wir nicht... wir meinen Rainer1962 (hoffendlich stimmt die Zahl).


 
genau! Rainer1962 - bei Dart wär der Versand ein bisschen hoch...


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Ahh jetzt ja,den Harrison-Rainer!!


----------



## sa-s (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

hallo marco,

gutes post, kann dir voll und ganz zustimmen. kann dich auch nur beglueckwuenschen, dass das baitcasten bei dir so schnell und problemlos klappt.

im grossen und ganzen bin ich jetzt auch zufrieden mit den erzielten wurfweiten. auch mit meiner steezcombo und vor allem auch mit koedern von 8 bis 10 gr.

in der tat macht es natuerlich einen gewaltigen unterschied wo gefischt wird. bei mir hauptsaechlich die donau und da steht der fisch haeuffig relativ ufernah. am see und bei stark geaenderten umgebungsparametern an der donau ist es aber manchmal notwendig die paar meter mehr an wurfweite zu erzielen.

zu beginn meiner baitcasterei habe ich den fehler gemacht (auch durch z.t. missverstaendliche infos im netz) die spulenachsenbremse zu geschlossen und die magnet/fliehkraftbremse zu offen einzustellen. bei der steez 103 HL habe ich jetzt die achsbremse seeehr weit offen. also sogar weiter als empfohlen, so dass die spule schon deutlich spiel hat. die magnetbremse habe ich jetzt meist zu drei/viertel geschlossen und alles klappt primstens.

du schreibst du kommst von hier, heisst dass im engeren sinn niederbayern?

dann sollten wir uns mal treffen.

schoene gruesse und dicke fische

sepp


----------



## Dart (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



maesox schrieb:


> Ahh jetzt ja,den Harrison-Rainer!!


Hi Matze
Na...nach den letzten Postings wunder ich mich nicht über die P.M. von dir...Antwort liegt im Postfach:q
Der Rainer1962 kann dir sicher gute Tipps geben#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Bruno (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo,|wavey:

meiner Erfahrung nach und da geb ich dem Kollegen vollkommen recht; er schrieb:

*Die grössten Nachteile der Multi sind die Wurfweite und das Werfen von sehr leichten Ködern.:m
Der Rest ist Übungssache was halt etwas länger dauert als mit der Stationärrolle.[/QUOTE]#6*

vollkommen recht. Ich finde die Multi-Rollen einfach nur zum :v; das mag aber auch daran liegen, daß ich es nicht genug geübt habe. Fliegenfischen war da für mich einfacher und ich wollte mir damit nicht unbedingt ein Problem aufhalsen um andere Wurftechniken zu dezimieren.:c

Warum Multi, wenn es mit der normalesn Spin-Rolle wunderbar funktioniert? #6

War nur meine Meinung, andere mögen gerne daüber anders denken - die können es auch.:vik:


Grüße,

Bruno


----------



## Dart (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



Bruno schrieb:


> Hallo,|wavey:
> 
> meiner Erfahrung nach und da geb ich dem Kollegen vollkommen recht; er schrieb:
> 
> ...


*#6*

vollkommen recht. Ich finde die Multi-Rollen einfach nur zum :v; das mag aber auch daran liegen, daß ich es nicht genug geübt habe. Fliegenfischen war da für mich einfacher und ich wollte mir damit nicht unbedingt ein Problem aufhalsen um andere Wurftechniken zu dezimieren.:c

Warum Multi, wenn es mit der normalesn Spin-Rolle wunderbar funktioniert? #6

War nur meine Meinung, andere mögen gerne daüber anders denken - die können es auch.:vik:


Grüße,

Bruno[/quote]
Der einfachste Weg ist nicht zwangsläufig der beste Weg, und ganz sicher nicht der interessanteste Weg:q
Greetz Reiner
P.S. Jetzt brauch ma nur noch ne gute Wegbeschreibung:m


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

für ne gute Wegbeschreibung brauchste auch eine gute Karte und oder Navi #6
gelle Dart|supergri

@ Brunao 
die Kotz und Würg kommentare finde ich eigentlich daneben, man kann ja seine Meinung äussern aber doch in nem bitte anderen Stil und ach ja, vielleicht hättest du ne gescheite Combo benutzen sollen#q#h
mit ner Sportex jerke 19 und ner Caiman kann man keine leichten Köder werfen............
kenne da so manchen hier der Anfangs nicht so wirkich klar gekommen ist und nachdem er die Combo dementsprechen den Ködern wählte funzt es.
Ob es Sinn macht Köder unter ca 0gr mit castern zu fischen ist eine Frage, wems aber Spass macht UL zu Casten der braucht halt dann auch das dementsprecehnde Gerät.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....kenne da so manchen hier der Anfangs nicht so wirkich klar gekommen ist und nachdem er die Combo dementsprechen den Ködern wählte funzt es.


  genau!! :m Wie gesagt: Das A und O beim Baitcasten ist die optimale Zusammenstellung zwischen Rute-Roll-Köder-(Schnur) ... ich hab da als eingefleischter Statio-Fischer einige Zeit gebraucht um das zu kapieren! Beim Jerken ging das alles so problemlos, aber unter ca. 15 Gramm Ködergewicht wirds dann auf einmal kompliziert!  Dachte auch "boah, jetzt hab ich so viel Kohle für die ganze Japan-******** ausgegeben, jetzt will ich auch die ganzen coolen, teuren Wobbler damit fischen" ... aber was nicht geht, geht nicht!!


----------



## Bruno (23. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

Hallo Rainer,
zu deinem Kommentar geht es unten weiter.

*@ Brunao 
die Kotz und Würg kommentare finde ich eigentlich daneben, man kann ja seine Meinung äussern aber doch in nem bitte anderen Stil und ach ja, vielleicht hättest du ne gescheite Combo benutzen sollen#q#h

Jetzt haste es mir ja gegeben - bin ganz kleinlaut

Ich hatte es bereits schon erläutert, dass mich die Multirolle eher frustriert hat :c und ich denke mal, daß Du einen anstrengenden Tag hattest, ..., wie auch ich und viele anderen hier im Board.
Wenn's Dich der Smiley tatsächlich so sehr stört, tut mir das äußerst leid :m

So, nun runterkommen |supergri, ggf. ein Feierabend-Bierchen trinken und schon schaut alles wieder ganz anders aus, .... oder #c?
Oder geh angeln!  War ja nur ein Vorschlag; vielleicht hilft es |kopfkrat.

Viele Grüße#h*


----------



## Bernhard* (24. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

@Bruno:

Der Rainer ist immer so.
Und das passt ja auch, denn wenn er Recht hat, hat er Recht.

p.s. im Internet findet man auch Hilfe wg. HTML (wg. "Zitat" usw.) :q  ... sorry, aber der Morgenkaffee macht mich immer so wahnsinnig frech |uhoh:


----------



## heinzrch (24. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

habs endlich mal geschafft, den thread komplett durchzulesen - die wahren Multifans scheinen alle aus demselben Holz geschnitzt zu sein.
Da auch einige Revo Besitzer dabei sind: meine Revo ist frisch mit .25er Mono bespult, Rute ist ne 2.70er Baitcaster (Balzer IM6 mit Trigger, hat die letzten 15 Jahre mit ner 4601 ihren Dienst getan...). Heute nachmittag wird sie am Rothsee entjungfert. Ich möchte mit nem  3er Mepps werfen und Barsche fangen. Davon nen 3er Mepps an ner Multi zu fischen träum ich schon lange... Was meint ihr, geht das ? (bei der 4601 war die magische Grenze so bei ca. 8g)


----------



## maesox (24. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

mmmmmhh,würde da lieber ne dünne Geflochtene für nehmen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (24. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*



heinzrch schrieb:


> habs endlich mal geschafft, den thread komplett durchzulesen - die wahren Multifans scheinen alle aus demselben Holz geschnitzt zu sein.
> Da auch einige Revo Besitzer dabei sind: meine Revo ist frisch mit .25er Mono bespult, Rute ist ne 2.70er Baitcaster (Balzer IM6 mit Trigger, hat die letzten 15 Jahre mit ner 4601 ihren Dienst getan...). Heute nachmittag wird sie am Rothsee entjungfert. Ich möchte mit nem 3er Mepps werfen und Barsche fangen. Davon nen 3er Mepps an ner Multi zu fischen träum ich schon lange... Was meint ihr, geht das ? (bei der 4601 war die magische Grenze so bei ca. 8g)


 
Hi!
Das hängt immer davon ab wie schwer und aerodynamisch der Köder ist. Ausserdem kommt es drauf an welches Taper (welche Biegekurve) die Rute hat und ob sie sich bei dem jeweiligen Köder genug auflädt um diesen zu beschleunigen. Die dazugehörige Rolle sollte entsprechend dem Köderspektrum eingestellt (Magnet- oder Fliehkraftbremse) sein, dass es nicht zu Überschlägen der Spule (Backlashes) kommt.

Hoffe es klappt - viel Spass beim Einweihen der Rute und Dicke Barsch-Möppel!!! #6


Und um noch ein bisschen abzuschweifen...
Am schlechtesten zu fischen mit der Baitcaster sind meines Erachtens leichte, bauchige und tief laufende Schwimmwobbler. Sie sind unter Umständen zu leicht um diese vernünftig zu werfen. Zieht man zu stark durch ergeben sich aufgrund der hohen Abwurfgeschwindigkeit bei gleichzeitig schlechter Aerodynamic Backlashes.
Passt das WG der Rute zum Köder ist diese dann eventuell beim Einholen mit dem Gegendruck des Tiefläufers überfordert.

Ich fische damit am liebsten flach bis mittig laufende, beschwerte Crankbaits (Kurbelwobbler; z.B. Megabass Cyclone SR-X) und gut werfbare, zylindrische Jerkbaits wie z.B. Squad - und Smash Minnow von Jackall Bros. Bei tieflaufenden Modellen mit hohem Einhol-Gegendruck greife ich auf eine Statio-Combo mit Geflochtener zurück.


----------



## Bruno (24. August 2007)

*AW: Spinfischen: Multirolle vs. Stationärrolle - Sinn, Zweck und Vorteile*

q  ... sorry, aber der Morgenkaffee macht mich immer so wahnsinnig frech |uhoh:[/QUOTE]

Hallo Burn,

das passt schon:vik:


----------

